# التوتال ستيشن



## د احمد بكر (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني من لدية اي سؤال حول التوتال ستيشن 
فليسأله وان شاء الله سوف اجيب عليه انا والاخوة المحترفين
​


----------



## sameh sahlop (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم بالله عليكم أريد كتيب تشغيل لجهاز توتال استيشن ماركه توبكون gts 225 لانى محتاج اليها ضرورى جدا جدا


----------



## sameh sahlop (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## د احمد بكر (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بحثت لك اخي عن المنول الخاص gts 225
فلم اجدة ولكني وجدت كتاب ممتاز عن تنزيل البيانات من جهاز توبكون الي الحاسب الالي
باستخدام TopconLink فقمت برفعة حتي يستفيد منة رواد المنتدي
الرابط
http://cid-dcd6bcb937095911.skydriv...c/total station/TopconLinkReferenceManual.pdf​
وارجو منك التماس العذر واذا واجهتك اية مشكلة فلا تتردد في السؤال عنها
​


----------



## شولي عمر (19 فبراير 2009)

اخي اريد كتيب بلعربية عن جهاز المحطة الشاملة ترينبل 3300


----------



## د احمد بكر (19 فبراير 2009)

*اكتسب الخبرة*

السلام عليكم
اخواني اني الاحظ ان كثير من الاخوة الذين يريدون تعلم التوتال 
يبحثون الي المنول الخاص بجهز بعينة ولكن من وجهة نظري و خبرتي مع تعاملي مع جهاز المحطة المتكاملة
فان الخبرة مع التوتال ليس في تعلم الجهاز فاجهزة التوتال تتشابة الي حد كبير مع اختلاف ترتيب او مسميات بعض الخيارات فمثلا في اجهزة توبكون تشير الي النقطة المحتلة ب occ point بينما اجهزة سوكيا تشير اليها ب station 
النقطة اخواني هي هي النقطة لم تختلف ولم تاتي سوكيا بعلم تطبيقي يختلف عن توبكون او لايكا او اي شركة مماثلة
المساحة واحدة اخواني والفرق بين مساح واخر هو قدرتة علي حل المشاكل التي تواجهة في الطبيعة 
وان شاء الله عندما تذهب الي اي شركة فلن تسألك عن المنول الخاص بجهاز من اجهزة التوتال
ولا حتي عن كيفية وضع الجهاز او الدخول الي برنامج بعينة ولكن سوف تسالك عن ( الخبرة ) 
وهي المشاكل التي تواجهك في الطبيعة وكيفية حلها
مثال ذهبت الي احد الشركات في مقتبل دخولي الي سوق العمل فقام الاستشاري بسؤالي عدة اسئلة منها
انة قام بتوقيع بعض النقط ولكن وجد ان هذة النقط تبعد عن مكانها ب 10 سم ؟؟؟؟
فما السبب في ذلك وما حل هذة المشكلة​
وهناك اسئلة كثيرة تبين مدي خبرتك وهناك اسئلة اعقد من السؤال الماضي تبين الي اي مدي وصلت خبرتك
اخواني لو فهمت وحفظت وقراءت كل الكتب الخاصة بكل اجهزة التوتال فلن تستطيع الاجابة عن هذة الاسئلة !!!!
وهذا اخواني ما اقصدة من طرح الموضوع 
اقصد من لدية مشكلة مساحية ولم يجد لها حل يمكن ان نساعد بعضنا بعض في حلها 
واعطاء جواب شافي لها 
وعموما اخواني هذة وجهة نظري لك الحق ان تاخد بها او ترفضها
ولكن لتعلم ان اضعت 8 اشهر كاملة لمعرفة هذة الحقيقة !!!!​


----------



## د احمد بكر (19 فبراير 2009)

*اكتسب الخبرة*

السلام عليكم
اخواني اني الاحظ ان كثير من الاخوة الذين يريدون تعلم التوتال 
يبحثون الي المنول الخاص بجهز بعينة ولكن من وجهة نظري و خبرتي مع تعاملي مع جهاز المحطة المتكاملة
فان الخبرة مع التوتال ليس في تعلم الجهاز فاجهزة التوتال تتشابة الي حد كبير مع اختلاف ترتيب او مسميات بعض الخيارات فمثلا في اجهزة توبكون تشير الي النقطة المحتلة ب occ point بينما اجهزة سوكيا تشير اليها ب station 
النقطة اخواني هي هي النقطة لم تختلف ولم تاتي سوكيا بعلم تطبيقي يختلف عن توبكون او لايكا او اي شركة مماثلة
المساحة واحدة اخواني والفرق بين مساح واخر هو قدرتة علي حل المشاكل التي تواجهة في الطبيعة 
وان شاء الله عندما تذهب الي اي شركة فلن تسألك عن المنول الخاص بجهاز من اجهزة التوتال
ولا حتي عن كيفية وضع الجهاز او الدخول الي برنامج بعينة ولكن سوف تسالك عن ( الخبرة ) 
وهي المشاكل التي تواجهك في الطبيعة وكيفية حلها
مثال: ذهبت الي احد الشركات في مقتبل دخولي الي سوق العمل فقام الاستشاري بسؤالي عدة اسئلة منها
انة قام بتوقيع بعض النقط ولكن وجد ان هذة النقط تبعد عن مكانها ب 10 سم ؟؟؟؟
فما السبب في ذلك وما حل هذة المشكلة​
وهناك اسئلة كثيرة تبين مدي خبرتك وهناك اسئلة اعقد من السؤال الماضي تبين الي اي مدي وصلت خبرتك
اخواني لو فهمت وحفظت وقراءت كل الكتب الخاصة بكل اجهزة التوتال فلن تستطيع الاجابة عن هذة الاسئلة !!!!
وهذا اخواني ما اقصدة من طرح الموضوع 
اقصد من لدية مشكلة مساحية ولم يجد لها حل يمكن ان نساعد بعضنا بعض في حلها 
واعطاء جواب شافي لها 
وعموما اخواني هذة وجهة نظري لك الحق ان تاخد بها او ترفضها
ولكن لتعلم ان اضعت 8 اشهر كاملة لمعرفة هذة الحقيقة !!!!​


----------



## sameh sahlop (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا د احمد على تلك النصائح الغاليه ولكن انا اواجه مشكله مع هذا النوع من اجهزه التوتال لان الجهاز الذى بحوزتى به مشكله عباره بعد ضبط الافقيه والتسامت عند المراجعه على التيلت بالاكس والواى لا تكون صفر ابدا ولان خبرتى مع هذا النوع قليله فحليت المشكله عن طريق التعامل مع المياه للضبط فقط فهل هذا خطا بالاخص اننى قمت بتسليم العمل المنوط بى لجهه الاسناد بدون مشاكل ولكن لانى نوع عملى المساحى ليس مرتبط بالتسليم فقط وارتباطه بمراحل متتاليه من العمل فان هذا ما يقلقنى ارجو النصح والارشاد اثباكم الله ولكم جزيل الشكر سامح


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي سامح
معني ان الافقية غير متوافقة مع التيلت ان الترابيراخ بة مشكلة (وهو الاعم ) او السوفت وير للجهاز بة مشكلة ( وهذا نادر الحدوث )
وحلك للمشكلة بضبط الافقية والتسامت (المياه ) والاعتماد عليها فقط خطأ كبير حيث ان المشكلة لو كانت بالترابيراخ فان ذلك يجعل فروق متساوية بين النقط لن تشعر به
بمعني لو انك قمت نتوقيع 5 نقط مثلا فان ال5 نقط لن تكون بينها وبين بعضها فروق في المسافات 
ولكن سوف تكون هناك فروق بين النقط الخمس وبين النقطة المحتلة التي يقف عليها الجهاز
ونسبة الخطا تعتمد علي الفروق التي يعطيها لك الجهاز في الاكس والواي فيمكن ان تكون فروق كبيرة جدا وانت لا تشعر ( علي افتراض ان السوفت وير للجهاز ليس بة مشاكل )
وللاسف اخي عندما تريد ان تاخذ نقطة وتريد ان تحتلها بالجهاز فسوف تشعر بهذا الفرق عندما توجة علي النقطة الخلفية ( خاصة لو كانت النقطة الخلفية هي نفسها النقطة المحتلة سابقا ) فسوف تجد فروق في المسافة ولوتريد اخي ان توقع نفس النقط فبالتاكيد لن تقع علي النقط الموقعة سابقا
ملحوظة : اغلب اجهزة التوتال وحتي القديمة منها بها خاصية ان الجهاز لا يعمل لو كان التيلت غير مضبوط وهذا يدل علي ان الجهاز الذي تعمل علية هذة الخاصية غير مفعلة فية
اخيرا حل المشكلة
المفترض بعد كل هذا الكلام ان تسالني سؤال وهو
كيف اعرف هل العيب في السوفت وير ام في الترابيراخ وكم مدي الخطأ التي سوف تسببة لي هذة المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارد عليك اخي بان لتحديد نوع الخطا وكمة لابد لك من وجود نقط معلومة اكثر من ثلاثة نقط كلما زاد عدد النقط كان ذلك افضل وطبعا هذة النقط تكون دقتها عالية والوقوف علي احدي هذة النقط مع ضبط مياة الترابيراخ مع تجاهل تحذيرات الجهاز (كما فعلت في المرة الاولي ) والتوجية علي النقطة الخلفية ومعرفة ما بها من خطا مسافة وتوقيع النقط المعلومة الاخري طبيعي الا تقع النقط الموقعة بالحهاز علي النقط المعلومة سوف يحدث فرق هذا الفرق هو الخطا الذي سوف يسببة لك الجهاز 
اذا افترضنا ان النقط الموقعة وقعت فعلا علي النقط الاصلية هذا سوف يدل علي ان العيب ليس في التربيراخ ولكن العيب في السوفت وير (وهذا نادر الحدوث ولكنة وارد )
عموما سوف تعرف العيب في ايهما ومقدارة
ماذا بعد تحديد العيب ومقدارة ؟؟؟؟؟
اخي هذا يعتمد علي دقة العمل الذي تقوم بة فلو كنت تجد ان مقدار الخطا اكبر من الدقة المطلوبة فيجب عليك 
ان تقوم بزيارة الي التوكيل لاصلاح المشكلة ومعايرة الجهاز ولكن من مشاركتك لاحظت ان هذة النقط سوف يعتمد عليها 
عمل اخر وفي هذة الحالة سيكون الخطا تراكميا ولن تسطيع حصرة او معالجة بعد ذلك لانة لن يكون خطا ثابت
عموما الافضل ان يذهب الجهاز للتوكيل لاصلاح المشاكل التي بة 
ارجو اخي ان اكون وضحت الفكرة 
والله ورسولة اعلم
​


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (20 فبراير 2009)

ياريت الأفى أحدث أجهزة سوكيا صور وشرح
أرجوكم
لأنى هاشترى 3x ومش عارف عنة اى حاجة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 فبراير 2009)

*د احمد شكر ا علي المجهود الذي تبذله من اجل الاخوة مهندسي المساحة 
في علم الاجتماع هناك مصطلح يسمي المعرفة الضمنية (سوف اتكلم عنها بالتفاضيل في موضوع اخري) ولكن يهمنا في هذا الموضوع هناك مشاكل تواجه المهندس اثناء عمله واثناء استعمال الاجهزة قد لايجدها في دليل تشغيل الجهاز ولكن يجد حلا لها عند مهندس اخر اكثر خبرة منه 
موضوع جميل في غاية الاهمية د احمد 
ونبدا معك بسؤال الاستشاري لك 
انة قام بتوقيع بعض النقط ولكن وجد ان هذة النقط تبعد عن مكانها ب 10 سم ؟؟؟؟

فما السبب في ذلك وما حل هذة المشكلة 
حقيقة عاوز اعرف السبب شنو ؟​*


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي احمد
انا مكلف حاليا من الشركة التي اعمل بها بشراء اجهزة توتال
وبعد الذهاب الي التوكيلات للشركات سوكيا وتوبكون ولايكا
وجدت ان افضل عرض من شركة توبكون 
topcon gpt 7500
هذا الجهاز يعمل بنظام ويندوز سي اي
مدي الرصد 2000 متر بدون برزم
وغيرة من الامكانيات
وفي المرفقات التفاصيل عنة​


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي دفع الله
اولا: جزاك الله خيرا علي مشاركاتك المتميزة فانت حقا عضو مميز جدا
ثانيا : بالنسبة لسؤال الاستشاري 
فله اجابة من عدة اوجة 
اولا:اذا كان التحرك تحرك منتظم بمعني المسافات بين النقط صحيحة ولكن المسافة بين كل النقط الموقعة من نقطة a مثلا ونفس النقط موقعة من b غير صحيح 
فهذا اما ان يكون خطا تسامت او خطا انحراف او خطا احداثي للنقطة المحتلة او الخلفية 
اكتشاف خطا التسامت وتصحيحة بالطبع معروف
اما اكتشاف خطا الانحراف وتصحيحة فهذا يطول الحديث عنة 
ونوعية الاخطاء التي يمكن ان تقابل المساح بالنسبة للنقطة المحتلة والخلفية وكيفية تصحيحها والتاكد منها بالانحراف والمسافة ايضا هذا يحتاج الي موضوع اخر
ثانيا اذا كانت المسافات بين النقط الموقعة بها خطا غير ثابتة
فهذا يدل علي خطا الاحداثيات الواردة من الاستشاري وعموما هذا الافتراض نادرا ما يحدث
ملحوظة هامة جدا : طبعا انا استبعدت ان يكون الخطا من الجهاز فقدت تكون المشكلة نفسها من الجهاز او الاعدادات الخاص بة مثل scal factor او ppm
وعلي الاخ الذي يقع في هذة المشكلة ان يحللها ويقوم بالتاكد من الافتراضيات السابقة فان تاكد منها فعندها يمكن ان نشك في الجهاز المستخدم
والله اعلم ​


----------



## ورد النيل (20 فبراير 2009)

مناقشة مهمة وقيمة (وقل رب زدنى علماً)


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي ورد النيل علي مرورك ويمكن ان تتبادل معنا النقاش 
للاستفادة للجميع


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيروبارك الله فيك


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وشكرا اخواني علي المرور


----------



## الليبي2008 (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لدى جهاز توتلستيشن نوع لايكا 407 جديد وواجهتنى مشكلة وهى ان البطارية تستهلك بسرعة كبيرة جدا حتى انه بعد وقت قليل لايمكنه اخذ الرصدة وجربت بطارية من احد الاصدقاء ونفس النتيجة فهل العيب من البطارية او من الجهاز علما باننى اشتريته جديدا وبماذا تنصح
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الليبي 
انا عملت علي نفس الجهاز leica tc 407
وكان في الشركة عدة اجهزة من نفس النوع 
ولحسن حظك حدثت لي نفس المشكلة علي احدي الاجهزة
وهو ان الجهاز كان يستهلك البطاريات الصغيرة المرفقة مع الجهاز بسرعة رهيبة
وجربنا البطاريات علي جهاز غيرة فلم تنتهي بنفس السرعة 
فتيقن لدينا ان العيب في الجهاز فذهبنا بة الي التوكيل لاصلاح المشكلة 
وبعد الكشف علي الجهاز ومعايرتة وجدنا ان المشكلة لازالت لدية 
فاتصلنا بالتوكيل الذي اخبرنا ان الجهاز ليس بة مشاكل 
اعتقد اخي ان هذا عيب فني في الجهاز لا يمكن للاسف اصلاحة
ولكن الحل مع هذا الجهاز شراء بطارية خارجية كبيرة يتم توصيلها من خلال كابل خارجي 
يوجد بجوار كابل نقل البيانات 
لاني جربت ذلك والجهاز يعمل بدون مشاكل البطارية تكفية مدة يوم كامل من العمل الشاق 
والله اعلم


----------



## ابوهشوم (21 فبراير 2009)

هل هناك طريقه لتشييك توتل ستاشن شكرا


----------



## د احمد بكر (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي ابوهشوم
ما المقصود بتشييك التوتال ؟؟
هل تقصد التاكد من الاحداثيات والتشييك عليها ؟؟
ام تقصد التاكد من صحة الجهاز نفسة


----------



## ابوهشوم (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم د احمد
المقصود الجهاز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## د احمد بكر (21 فبراير 2009)

للتاكد من الجهاز 
اولا : التاكد من المسافة 
نضع ثلاث نقط معلومة المسافة 
ونضع الجهاز علي اول هذة النقط ونقيس بالجهاز المسافتين الاخريين 
ثم نبدل موضع الجهاز فيقف علي اخر نقطة ثم نقيس المسافتين 
ونقارن بين المسافة المعطاة من الجهاز في الحالتين وبين المسافة الحقيقية المعلومة
ثانيا التاكد من الزاوية
نحتاج في هذة الحالة ثلاث احداثيات والافضل ان تكون هذة الاحداثيات مكونة لشكل مثلث
ونحسب الزاوية بينهم ونقف بالجهاز علي الثلاث نقط ونقرأ الزاويتين الاخريين
مرة متيامن واخري متياسر ونقارن بين الحساب والقياس
والله اعلم


----------



## ابوهشوم (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## د احمد بكر (22 فبراير 2009)

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## المدرمين (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لـــــــــ ادرة هذا المنتدي الجميل والاكثر من رائع


----------



## د احمد بكر (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك اخي المدرمين علي مرورك


----------



## raider_1 (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا د.أحمد 
بجد مجهود جميل جدا وكلام كبير قوى
أنا فى بكالريوس مساحة وبقى لى حوالى 5 شهور وأتخرج ان شاء الله 
ولو قابلتنى أى مشكلة ان شاء الله أعرضها للاستفادة من خبراتك العظيمة دى
شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## د احمد بكر (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي raider_1
ربنا يكرمك اخي ويبارك فيك 
ويوفقك في دراستك ان شاء الله 
وانا تحت امرك في اي سؤال اخي
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## garary (22 فبراير 2009)

اخى د احمد بكر ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة ارجوا الاهتمام وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د احمد بكر (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي انا قمت بالرد عليك ولكن اسف علي التاخير


----------



## zakwan (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الدكتور احمد بكر جزاك الله كل خير سيدي الكريم
اود انا اسالك هل بامكاني شراء جهاز توتال ستايشن ماركة معروفة مستعمل من السعودية
انا مقيم في السعودية


----------



## zakwan (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
دكتور احمد بكر
خطر في بالي سؤال و هو مشكلة اعترضتني من فترة قصيرة
طلب مني رفع مساحي لأرض سد حيث سيتم منها ترحيل اتربة او رواسب
حيث انني سأقوم بعمل خريطة كونتورية قبل العمل و نهايته و حساب الكمية بين هذين السطحين
ذهبت الى المنطقة
كانت كبيرة جدا و ذات تضاريس و تعرجات كثيرة جدا و على هذا ينبغي عليي ان اخذ نقاطي على مسافة لا تزيد اكثر من خمسة امتر فاعتذرت عن تنفيذ المهمة و اقترحت حساب الكميات عن طريق عد الشاحنات
...........
السؤال كيف يتم حساب الكمية بين سطحين كونتور و ما هي البرامج المستخدمة؟ 
مع خالص شكري و تقديري


----------



## تركيا (23 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مميز وقيمةه كبيرة لا يشعر به الا من وقع في مشكلة
مشكور دكتور أحمد على الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك ومزيدا من التوفيق.


----------



## sameh sahlop (23 فبراير 2009)

:56:السلام عليكم د\ أحمد مشكور أخى ولك جزيل الشكر فقد أفادتنى افاده عظيمه وكنت فى نفس المشكله اليوم مما جعلنى فى حيره من امرى واستعرت جهاز اخر لزميل لى ولكن من ماركه ليكا واستشعرت بالفرق وللعلم انا اعمل فى خطوط الكهرباء ذات الجهد العالى واعمال التركيبات وشد السلك مرتبطه ارتباط وثيق بالاعمال المساحيه مما جعلنى الح فى السؤال نظرا للمسؤليه الملقاه على عاتقى وكما قلت فانها قله خبره وشكرا جزيلا مره ثانيه من مصر سامح مساح يعمل بليبيا


----------



## د احمد بكر (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم جميعا يا اخواني علي مروركم الكريم
انا يا اخوة من مصر ولذلك لا استطيع ان ادلك علي مكان لشراء اجهزة مستعملة في السعودية
ولكن هناك ماركات شهيرة مثل لايكا سوكيا توبكون
واختيار الجهاز يتم حسب مواصفات عملك ودقتة ومساحتة
بالنسبة لحساب كميات الحفر والردم 
نقوم اخي برفع الارض قبل حساب الكميات ونراعي ان تكون الارض الطبيعية ( اي بدون اي مخلفات صناعية )
وبذلك يكون عندي الشكل العام للارض مخزن قبل الحفر 
ثم نقوم برفع الارض مرة اخري بعد الحفر وبذلك استطيع ان احسب الفرق بين المنسوبين قبل الحفر وبعدة
ذلك طبعا باختصار شديد لان هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات المحورية المولف فيها كتب كثيرة وعموما لو يشكل لك هذا الموضوع مشكلة اثناء العمل يمكن ان اشرحة ببعض التفصيل .
وبالطبع هناك برامج تساعدك علي عمل الخريطة الكنتورية قبل وبعد الحفر وحساب الكميات واشهرهم برنامج
surfer 
وبالنسبة للرفضك العرض للميزانية الشبكية 
كان من الممكن اخي ان تستخدم طريقة الشعاع في الارض الغير مستوية وذات المساحة الكبيرة حيث انها اصلح الطرق في مثل هذة الظروف وستوفر عليك الوقت والجهد ودقتها عالية ولكن بالطبع لا تخلو من العيوب
وعموما حاليا هناك طرق اسهل وارحض واسرع ولكن ليست ادق
ويمكن استخدامها بشكل استرشادي خاصة للمناطق الواسعة 
وهي استيراد الصور من جوجل بالمناسيب علي برنامج arc gis ثم كنترة الصور بعد تحديد معالمها 
وبالطبع يمكن ان اتحكم في المسافة بين المناسيب الماخوذة من جوجل 
وانا جربت هذة الطريقة وكانت نتائجها ممتازة ومقاربة للواقع 
اخي سامح ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك ووفقك الله واعادك الي مصر سالما ان شاء الله
والي كل الاخوة لا تترددوا في سؤال اخيكم عن اي مشكلة ولا اريد منكم 
الا الدعاء بالخير بظهر الغيب وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
والسلام عليكم


----------



## zakwan (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك كل الشكر اخي الكريم على اهتمامك
اخي الكريم اعرفك بنفسي انني عملت في مهنة المساحة لمدة ست سنوات و لكني صراحة لم استفد خبرة الا القليل و ذلك لكون عملي كان في مجال انشاء الطرق و على الاجهزة القديمة نيفو و تيودوليت فقط و تنقلت بين عدة شركات لم اجد اي شركة تعير اهتماما للاجهزة الحديثة او انها تعتبر العمل المساحي هو من الاعمال الاساسية في المشروع
و لكني و بمجهود شخصي و كمعلومات عن مهنتي تعلمت الاوتوكاد و السيرفر و تعلمت الشيئ اليسير عن التوتال ستايشن لاجد نفسي هنا في السعودية مطالب بشكل كبير لهذه البرامج و كيفية التحويل و كذا
لذلك سوف تراني في اغلب الاحيان اسألك حول المشاكل التي تعترضني في العمل
شاكرا اياك و داع لك بالتوفيق


----------



## د احمد بكر (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا سعيد اخي بمعرفتك 
وتحت امرك في اي شي تطلبة


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (24 فبراير 2009)

شباب من منكم يفيدني بكتاب شرح جهاز توتل استيشن لايكا 407 وكذلك كتاب حول أدارة المشاريع ظروري جداً ومشكورررررررررررررررر تعاونكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## د احمد بكر (24 فبراير 2009)

اخي leica tc 407
من الاجهزة السهلة جدا 
عند الرفع تدخل علي survey
ثم تقوم بتسطيب الجهاز اي ادخال النقطة المحتلة اواستدعائها اذا كانت مخزنة علي الجهاز
ثم التوجية علي النقطة الخلفية 
واخيرا الرفع لباقي النقط 
هذة الخطوات تجدها بالترتيب عند فتح القائمة السابقة
وطبعا التوقيع ستجد نفس الخطوات ما عدا الخطوة الاخيرة وهي التوقيع 
ثالثا ستجد برامج اضافية مثل Refrence line وغيرها من البرامج
عموما اذا كنت عملت علي اجهزة التوتال من قبل ستجد سهولة هذا الجهاز ولن ياخذ 
معك وقت طويل للتتمكن منة


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (24 فبراير 2009)

شباب من منكم يفيدني بكتاب شرح جهاز توتل استيشن لايكا 407 وكذلك كتاب حول أدارة المشاريع ظروري جداً ومشكورررررررررررررررر تعاونكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (24 فبراير 2009)

دكتورنا العزيز أرجوا منك إذا امكن كتاب شرح عن توتل أستيشن لايكا 407 أو اي جهاز اخر مقارب لة 
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## د احمد بكر (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذا هو دليل المستخدم Total_Station_Manual-Leica_TC407
نسألكم الدعاء​


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (24 فبراير 2009)

دكتورنا العزيز أرجوا منك إذا امكن كتاب شرح عن توتل أستيشن لايكا 407 أو اي جهاز اخر مقارب لة 
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## د احمد بكر (24 فبراير 2009)

اخي الملف في المرفقات


----------



## الوكيل2009 (24 فبراير 2009)

]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .يادكتور ممكن تقولى على مكان يتم فية اعطاء دورات للتوتال بجميع انواعة .ويكون هنا فى اسكندرية ............ وجزاكم الله خيرا
محمد المصرى
خريج 2007


----------



## د احمد بكر (24 فبراير 2009)

هناك اخي العديد من الاماكن من افضلها
في الاسكندرية الاكاديمية العربية اسمع عنها سمع طيب
وتوكيل سوكيا اعتقد انهم يعدون دورات وسوكيا يها مساحين 
متمييزين فنيا وانا اتعامل معهم باستمرار ولكن فرع القاهرة
اما في القاهرة 
الهيئة المصرية العامة للمساحة
ومعهد البحوث المساحية 
هيئة الطرق والكباري
ولكن لا تتوقع ان تخرج من هذة الدورات وانت قد امتلكت 
كل الامكانيات فهما كانت الدورة جيدة يبقي الجزء الاكبر
وهو التطبيق والاحتكاك بمشكلات العمل
وانا اعرف اناس خرجوا من هذة الدورات كما دخلوا فيها
انا لا احبطك ولكن اوجهك الي شي افضل وهو
لو تعرف اي مساح يمكن انا تعمل معه ( حتي لو مساعد بدون اجر )
سيكون افضل من الدورة 
لانك في ذلك الوقت ستكسب كل شي تعلم الجهاز مع اكتساب خبرة العمل 
وكيفية تنفيذ المطلوب وكيفية التوافق بين العمل الحقلي والمكتبي كما ستواجة مشكلات
ستستفيد عندما تجد حلها وكل هذا لن تجدة في الدورة طبعا الي الجانب المادي
عموما الاختيار الاول والاخير لك
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (25 فبراير 2009)

شكراً لك أستاذنا العزيز والعفو منك على كثرة الرسائل لان كان الخط عندي معلق فكنت أرسل ويعلق وأعيد الأرسال والان أشوف عدة رسائل مني العفو منك وجزاك الله خيراً وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ولك من إلف تحية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## د احمد بكر (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي علي المرور 
وارجو ان اكون وفيت طلبك


----------



## reem mohammed khed (27 فبراير 2009)

يا دكتور احمد السلام عليكم انا اريد تعلم كيفيه الرفع بالجهاز هل من الممكن وضع فيديو مصور لرفع مكان معين لان تعلمه لا ينفع نظريا بالكتب؟ارجو الرد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس ديدو (27 فبراير 2009)

انا مهندس بشركه القاهره صاحبه توكيل توبكون فى مصر اى معلومات عن توبكون انا فى الخدمه وعلى العموم لا يوجد محطه بموديل 225 ولكن يوجد موديل 235 gts


----------



## مهندس ديدو (27 فبراير 2009)

eng_abdo_1982*********** وده اميلى لاى استفسار من الاخوه وعلى فكره يا جماعه شركه توبكون اليابانيه اشترت سوكيا اليابانيه ايضا ولو فتحت موقع سوكيا ستجد سوكيا توبكون


----------



## مهندس ديدو (27 فبراير 2009)

وده رقم تليفونى للافاده باى شىء


----------



## روبيه (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مبتأ حديثا و انوى الدخول لعالم التوتال استيشن و لكن اردت ان اخذ فكره مبدئيه عنه قبل البدء فى التدريب 
فهل لى من نصيحه 
حتى اتمكن من الفهم و الانتباه الي ماسوف اتلقاه 
و جزاك الله خير على نفعك لكل من يدخل المنتدى


----------



## ابوهشوم (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم د احمد
ارجو افادتي بطريقه نقل معلومات من الكمبيونر(ملف اكسل) الى جهاز سوكيا
وشكرا لك


----------



## د احمد بكر (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخت ريم بالنسبة للرفع او التوقيع بالتوتال هي خبرة فعلا لن تكتسب الا بالموقع
وانا قد رفعت لكي بعض ملفات الفيديو عن اعداد التوتال للعمل بالموقع 
ارجو ان تفيدك
الملفات تحتاج برنامج quick time للتشغيل


----------



## د احمد بكر (27 فبراير 2009)

هذة باقي الملفات 
ارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم


----------



## د احمد بكر (27 فبراير 2009)

هذة باقي الملفات
وباقي ملف واحد سأرفقة في المشاركة القادمة باذن الله


----------



## د احمد بكر (27 فبراير 2009)

هذا هو اخر ملف فيديو
ادعو الله ان تستفيدوا بها
واسألكم الدعاء


----------



## د احمد بكر (27 فبراير 2009)

اخي روبية 
نصيحتي لك 
العلم يضيع بين شيئين الكبر والحياء
لا تتكبر ان تاخد المعلومة من احد
اخي ابو هشوم
ما اصدار سوكيا الذي معك


----------



## garary (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيفكم شباب عساكم طيبين ، شكراً دكتورنا العزيز على مشاركاتك الممتعة والتي لايختلف فيها اثنان على مدى حبك لتعليم غيرك وتفانيك لخدمة تلاميذك والذين هم نحن فجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وأدامك الله عوناً ومعلماً لنا


تلميذك 
مهندس اليمن


----------



## د احمد بكر (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي مروركم


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن جهدك خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## د احمد بكر (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم د جمعة
سعدت جدا عندما رايت تعليق حضرتك
واتمني ان تعود بسرعة الي المنتدي 
لان عندي كم هائل من الاسئلة لن يجيب عليها
الا استاذي الدكتور جمعة داود
وشكرا علي تعليقك


----------



## ابوهشوم (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم دكتور احمد
وشكرا لاهتمامك وجعله اله في ميزان حسناتك
عندي سوكيا set510
وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (28 فبراير 2009)

والله جهد جميل ماشاء الله جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك والله ورزقك من خيره والصحه والعافيه بارك الله فيك 0


----------



## norcom (1 مارس 2009)

machkoooorrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## reem mohammed khed (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور احمد ................


----------



## د احمد بكر (1 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا علي مروركم


----------



## د احمد بكر (1 مارس 2009)

اخي ابو هشوم 
هذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=97798&page=2


----------



## mohamedhasoun (2 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااا ع المجهود


----------



## ابوهشوم (2 مارس 2009)

د احمد بكر قال:


> اخي ابو هشوم
> هذا هو الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=97798&page=2


 العزيز د احمد
لم اجد ضالتي وجدت طريقه جهاز توبكون اما سوكيا 510 وجدت رابط لتعليم اساسبات استعماله 
:70:
:33:المشكله عندي باختصار هي تحويل ملف اكسل الى sdr ارجو المساعده
ولك الشكر:84:


----------



## اسلام ابوزيد (2 مارس 2009)

ياريت شرح جهاز توبكون 702 بجد محتاجة وجهاز سوكيا set 3c


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (2 مارس 2009)

الملفات مضروبه ماتفتح وين الشرح يا اخونا


----------



## د احمد بكر (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يوجد برامج لتحويل sdr الي xls
لكن للاسف لا املكها الان
عندي المنوال الخاص باجهزة توبكون وسوكيا
لكن للاسف كتب ورقية ولا يسعفني الوقت لمسحها ضوئيا
اما المهندس صلاح
الملفات سليمة اخي ولكن لتشغيلها تحتاج الي برنامج quick time 
كما اشرت في المشاركة
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا علي مروركم


----------



## ابوهشوم (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## د احمد بكر (2 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو هشوم 
وان شاء الله اذا عثرت علي البرنامج 
فسأرفعة باذن الله


----------



## ابوهشوم (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك ونفعنا الله بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامح سامى يونس (3 مارس 2009)

*الى الاستاذ والمعلم*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
على مدار عامين وانا اجوب المواقع بحثا عن اى شيئ يشبع نهمى لهذا العلم 
د ابو بكر 
بل اقول استاذي ومعلمي 
للك ان تعلم انك بهذا الموضوع قد طبقت حديث رسول اللة فيما يختص بعلم ينتفع بة 
ان هذة اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى مع اننى زائر لة من قرابة العام والنصف بحثا عن كل ماهو جديد 
ولكن اى جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
الجديد هو الفهم والعلم وليس الحفظ 
كما فعلا اريد معرفة _ماهى الشروط والادوات الواجب توافرها فى توقيع الاعمال الميكانيكية (لاقرب جزء من المليمتر )هذة ليست مــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــالغة او مجرد خيال فكرى 
بل انها فعلا مطلوبة لان معظم الاجهزة مزودة بتللك الدقة فى المسافات والزوايا لاقرب .5ثانية


----------



## د احمد بكر (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي سامح علي هذة الكلمات الرقيقة
وادعوا الله عزوجل ان تكون اعمالنا خالصة لوجهة الكريم
لابد اخي من مواصفات معينة للاجهزة المستخدمة وعمليات التصحيح 
للوصول الي هذة الدقة منها علي سبيل المثال 
جهاز توتال دقتة 1 ثانية في الزوايا 
وهناك فرق كبير بين الدقة والقراءة فربما يقرأ الجهاز 0.1 ثانية ولكن دقتة 3 ثانية
والمقصود بالدقة مقدار الخطأ فى قفل الزاوية الافقية والراسية طبعا ستجد فرق كبير في اسعار 
التوتال باختلاف الدقة فالفرق في السعر بين 1 ثانية و 3 ثانية قد يتجاوز 15 الف جنية مصري
بالنسبة للمسافة 
يتم ضبط وضع الرصد علي الوضع الدقيق fine mode
كما يتم قراءة المسافة اكثر من مرة واخذ المتوسط
بعد قياس الزوايا والمسافات بقي لنا تصحيح الاحداثيات
يتم بالطبع قفل الترافرس وتصحيحة واذا وجد خطأ كبير عند القفل 
يتم اعادة الرصد مرة اخري
ومن لدية اية معلومات اخري من الاخوة المشاركين لايبخل علينا بها
والله اعلم


----------



## sameh sahlop (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا استاذنا الدكتور أحمد كيف الحال لاننى ممن يكنون لك احترام كبير جدا لانك ساعدتنى كثيرا ابعث اليك الشكر العميق واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق وادعوا الله ان يتقبل اعمالك وتكون فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## sameh sahlop (3 مارس 2009)

السلا عليكم بالنسبه لموضوع خطأ القفل وتصحيح زوايا الترافرس هذا الموضوع يحتاج الى بعض الشرح ونود طرحه كموضوع للمناقشه اذا امكن


----------



## د احمد بكر (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم يا اخواني علي هذة الكلمات الجميلة
انا كنت فعلا اود طرح موضوع شامل الترافرس وكيفية تصحيحة 
ولكني وجدت مشاركة قيمة لاخي م علي بن عفيف
علي هذا الرابط
http://http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=112578
ولكن يمكن ان نكمل علي هذا الموضوع 
بحل امثلة واقعية وحل لمشكلات تواجهنا اثناء الرصد او التصحيح
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (3 مارس 2009)

تسلم والله بارك الله فيك


----------



## يزن الصالح (4 مارس 2009)

ارجو تنزيل مواقع تخص مادة هندسة الطرق


----------



## د احمد بكر (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا اخوة علي مروركم
اخي يزن اعتقد ان هذا الرابط سيفيدك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=86667


----------



## sosohoho (4 مارس 2009)

هل من الممكن شرح كيفية الرفع والتسقيط بشكل بسيط على جهاز topcon 230 مع الشكر لك وشرح point to line


----------



## sosohoho (4 مارس 2009)

اذا كان هناك تعلم بالفديو لكيفية التعامل مع topcon 230 سنكون شاكرين لك


----------



## ماجد عطا (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكرك يا د احمد انا مساح ومحتاج ضروري برنامج Simulationلسوكيا اي نوع او توبكون ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا د احمد علي هذا المجهود الطيب 
وربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك 
ولكن لي ملاحظة بسيطة اتمني ان تجد منكم الراعية والاهتمام وهي :
اغلب الذين يستخدمون جهاز المحطة الشاملة يستخدمون برنامجين فقط من عدة برامج موجود بالجهاز وهما 
survey 
stakeout
وذلك لان 90% من اعمال المساحة تعتمد عليهما 
ولكن هناك برامج اخري تحل مشاكل تواجه مهندس المساحة اثناء العمل مثلا
ايجاد المساحة لمشروع 
المحطة الحره 
وغيرها 
ماارجوه يادكتور ياريت لو تقدم للاخوة شرح مفضل لهذه البرامج مع توضيح الفائدة من كل برنامج 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamza2848 (9 مارس 2009)

الحمد لله ألف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ROUDS (9 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم د/ احمد
جزاك الله كل الخير على ما تقدمه من معلومات وخبرات 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
كان لى طلب لو تقدر تمدنى بكتيب تشغيل لجهاز جى بى اس لايكا 1200


----------



## مصطفى محمود حميد (10 مارس 2009)

مساح نازل للحقل ولديه توتال فقط وليس لديه اى نقاط مرجعية ( ثابتة ) فماذا يفعل؟؟؟


----------



## المروان2020 (10 مارس 2009)

أريد أن أتعلم توتال ستشن ما هي الطريقة


----------



## المروان2020 (10 مارس 2009)

أريد أن أتعلم توتال ستشن ما هي الطريقة


----------



## د احمد بكر (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم جميعا علي مروركم وكلماتكم الطيبة وربنا يتقبل منا جميعا
بالنسبة لاخي ماجد عطا اعتقد ان هذا الرابط سوف يفيدك لكنة لاجهزة لايكا
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f2/topic-t383.htm
واعتقد انه سوف يفيد اخي Rouds
اخي دفع الله جزاك الله خيرا علي مرورك
والمشكلة اخي ان هذة البرامج تختلف من جهاز الي اخر
فمثلا نجد برامج تكميلية في لايكا مثل Refrence line , Traverse
هذة البرامج غير موجودة في بعض ماركات سوكيا 
بل ان طريقة استخدام هذة البرامج تختلف من اصدار الي اخر من نفس الماركة
وغالبا البرامج المساحية مثل الاتوكاد والاند وغيرها يمكن عمل ما تؤدي اليه بهذة البرامج 
فمثلا اذا اردت ان اقوم بعمل offset لخط معين فعندي حلان اولهما ان استخدام البرامج 
الخاصة بالتوتال وبالتالي ساطلب من الجهاز ان يقوم بعمل offset لكل نقطة
او ان اقوم برفع الخط وتنزيل احداثياته علي الاتوكاد ثم اقوم باي عملية اريدها
مثل عمل offset للخط او اي عملية اخري 
وهذة لها ميزة كبيرة وهي معرفة الشكل العام لما سوف اقوم بة قبل العمل ويمكن التعديل به كيفما اشاء
اما اخي مصطفي
اعتمادك علي النقاط المرجعية يختلف بطبيعة عملك 
فانا احتاج النقاط المرجعية في عدة حالات منها 
ان المشروع الذي سوف اقوم بالعمل عملت علية مسبقا واريد ان اوقع نقط معتمدا علي النقط السابقة
او اني اريد ان اربط كذا مشروع بعضهم ببعض ( هذة المشاريع تبعد بالطبع عن بعضها )
او اريد عمل خرائط لهذة المنطقة ....الخ
فحينها سأحتاج الي نقاط مرجعية للعمل عليها
اذا لم يكن لديك احد الاسباب السابقة فيمكنك العمل بالصفر المخصوص
وهو فرض احداثيات
وهنا سؤال هام 
اذا قمت فعلا بالعمل علي منطقة بالصفر المخصوص وبعد ذلك علمت بعض النقاط المرجعية 
كيف اربط بين الرفع الذي قمت به وبين النقاط المرجعية ؟؟؟
وهذا السؤال مطروح للنقاش...
اخي المروان اضمن وافضل طريقة لتعلم التوتال ان تعمل مساعد لاحد الاخوة المساحين (مش عيب يا اخي)​


----------



## د احمد بكر (14 مارس 2009)

اية يا اخواني مفيش حد عارف اجابة السؤال
*اذا قمت فعلا بالعمل علي منطقة بالصفر المخصوص وبعد ذلك علمت بعض النقاط المرجعية 
كيف اربط بين الرفع الذي قمت به وبين النقاط المرجعية ؟؟؟*


----------



## م / البربري (14 مارس 2009)

اذا قمت بالرفع المساحي علي الشبكة المحلية ثم وجدت عندي نقاط مرجعية فاني اقوم باستخدام امر align من الاتوكاد لربط النقاط علي الشبكة المرجعية ( e,n ) وامر datum من اللاند لتصحيح المنسوب (z)


----------



## a7med elsawy (14 مارس 2009)

_اولا احب أن اشكر وبشدة امثال د.بكر واحب ان اقول لة بارك اللة لك فى صحتك ومالك وولدك وجعلة ربى فى ميزان حسناتك يوم الدين ........... وهذا اقل بكثير مما تستحق لست وحدك ولكن كل من يساهم وبكل ما لدية حتى يثرى اخوانة بما لدية من علم ............. شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراا _

_ اخوك احمد الصاوى ........... _


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا اخوة علي كلماتكم الرقيقة
وفعلا للربط اقوم برصد النقط المرجعية ثم اقوم بعمل align 
لكل النقط علي النقطتين المرجعيتين بدلالة رصدهم


----------



## محمد على خميس (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا احب ان اشكر د أحمد بكر على مجهوده الكبير الذى يبذله ونقول له زاداك الله من فضله وانفع بك خلقه
واحب ان اطرح سؤال اتمنى ان اجده هنا بمشيئة الله 
انى اعمل فى مجال المساحة منذ عام واحد وكثيرا واجهتنى بعض المشكلات ولكن بعون الله كنت اتغلب عليها الا ان هناك بعض المشكلات التى عجزت امامها منها
توقيع اكسات مبنى ولكن المعلومات التى تتوفر هى لوحة ورقيه فقط عليها المسافات فقط 
فما هى الفكرة التى اعتمد عليها فى توقيع النقاط المطلوبة بدون وجود اى معلومات عن ثوابت او لوحة اوتوكاد 
ومتاسف على الاطالة وشكرا.......؟


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي محمد
شكرا لك علي كلماتك الرقيقة
بالنسبة اخي لمشكلتك فهي بسيطة ان شاء الله وقد واجهتني كثيرا وحلها
انك تقوم برصد نقطتين من النقاط الموجودة علي الخريطة ويكون مماثل لها في الطبيعة
مثل حد رصيف ..الخ
ولابد من تحويل الصورة الورقية الي اخري رقمية لسهولة التعامل معها 
ويمكن تحويلها اما بسحبها بالاسكانر اؤ رسمها ما دامت الابعاد موجودة وهذا ادق وافضل
واكيد اخي ستجد نسخة اتوكاد عند الاستشاري اطلبها منه
وبعد ادخال الرسمة الي الاتوكاد اقوم بسحب الرسمة الي النقطتين المرصودتين طبعا ستتغير الاحداثيات 
هذة هي الاحداثيات التي يمكن ان اعمل عليها من الثوابت التي رصد منها النقطيين الاوليين
ارجوا ان اكون افدتك 
ولو احتجت اي توضيح اخر ان تحت امرك


----------



## عبدالله الاسد (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
دكتور احمد... كيف يتم تصحيح الدائرة الافقية بجهاز التوتل ستيشن .... وشكراً


----------



## oodbdboo (16 مارس 2009)

*اشكركم كل الشكر*

الأخ /الدكتور الفاضل ..م.أبوبكر .
:6: بعد التحية والتقدير لجهودكم الجبارة في ايصال المعرفة للجميع وبالجميع واينما كانوا:6:

أخي الكريم أنا مهندس مدني من ليبيا وأسست حاليا شركة استشارات وأعمال هندسية 
وواجهتني مشكلة استخدام جهاز التوتل ستيشن , وحيث انه جهاز متطور ولايمكن فقط
بالدراسة او الدورات معرفة التطبيق العملي واسرار هدا الجهاز النفيس , وقد عملت 
بنصيحتكم الواردة في هدا المنتدى لأحد الأخوة والمتضمنة ظرورة التطبيق العملي للتعلم 
على هدا الجهاز , اي ان تتدرب على يد مهندس مساح على ارض الواقع .
على ضوء دلك أخي الكريم ارجوا من حضرتكم مساعدتي في كيفية دعوة كفائات مختصة في 
هدا الجهاز ومن القطر الشقيق مصر لليبيا أما للعمل أو لعمل دورات تدريبية للمهندسين العاملين معي .
فبمادا تنصحني أو تفيدني في هدا المجال , جازاكم الله الف خير يا أخانا الاكبر


----------



## د احمد بكر (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
دقة الدائرة الافقية والراسية تختلففي اجهزة التوتال من اصدار الي اخر
فمثلا اجهزة توبكون gpt 7501 ,gpt7503 , gpt7507
الاختلاف بينهم في دقة الزاوية الافقية والراسية 
فهناك اجهزة بدقة 1 ثانية واخري 3 ثانية و5 ثانية ...الخ
وتختلف اسعار التوتال تبعا لاختلاف الدقة 
ومعني الدقة هناك هو خطا قفل الزاوية الافقية او الراسية 
ولتصحيح الزاوية الافقية يتم قراءة الزاوية مرة متيامن واخري متياسر
مع العلم ان الدقة التي سوف اصل لها هي الدقة المذكورة حسب الجهاز


----------



## د احمد بكر (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي oodbdboo
شكرا لك علي كلماتك الرقيقة
يمكنك من خلال مصر دعوة الاشخاص بطرق كثيرة منها
اعلانات للوظائف الخالية داخل الجرائد مثل جريدة الاهرام يوم الجمعة فهي ذات اقبال جماهيري كبير
في هذا اليوم
ويمكنك الاطلاع علي بعض السير الذاتية من خلال مواقع التوظيف
ولكن يبقي هناك مشكلة وهي الاختبار حيث ان بعضا من المتقدمين يمكن ان تكون سيرته الذاتية مضللة
ويكون عليك اختبارة للتاكد من مهاراتة وخبراته 
وللاسف الكثير من الدورات التدريبية يكون كل اهتمامها بتعلم خيارات جهاز بعينة وهو ما يمكن الوصول الية من خلال
المنوال الخاص بة كما ان بعض العاملين في اعطاء هذة الدورات لم يعمل بالجهاز في مشاريع يكتسب منها الخبرة 
بل كل ما يعرفة خيارات الجهاز التي ينقلها من المنوال الخاص بة
عموما اخي هي مهمة صعبة بعض الشي خصوصا ان لم يكن معك احد الخبراء في الجهاز 
وللعلم اخي هناك بعض الافراد الذين قضوا سنوات عديدة في المساحة والتعامل مع الجهاز
ومع ذلك خبرتهم ضعيفة بل انا قابلت بعضهم كل ما يعرفة ان يضغط علي هذا الزر فياتي لة بالاحداثي وهذا الزر 
لرصد الباك سايت ....الخ
ولكن هناك ايضا مساحين من مصر نشهد لهم بالكفاءة 
عموما اخي لدعوة كفاءات لابد من ان يكون معك احدهم للحكم علي الاخرين
وعلي فكرة اخي انا مش دكتور انا بحضر لسة دراسات عليا وسني يمكن قريب من سنك
وجزاك الله خيرا علي مشاركتك وحسن الظن بي


----------



## oodbdboo (17 مارس 2009)

لكم مني كامل الشكر والاحترام والكبر ليس بالسن يادكتور بل بالتواضع وانت انسان متواضع جازاك الله الرفعة لتواضعكم الكريم وشكرا مجددا لنصيحتكم .


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور دكتور احمد والله وبارك الله فيك وفى اخى الكريم oodbdboo مشكورين حبيبى والله


----------



## هيثم فاروق (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكرك يا د/احمد على هذه الافادة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## igi2 (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد من المشاكل والحلول فهذه أفضل وسيلة للتعليم

من زمان بدور علي موضوع ذي ده وكل واحد يشارك بخبرته


----------



## محمد على خميس (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
منا جزيل الشكر ل د احمد بكر وزاده الله كل الخير على يتفضل به علينا مما علمه الله . . . .


----------



## د احمد بكر (23 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخوة 
علي كلماتكم الرقيقة 
وربنا يتقبل منا صالح الاعمال


----------



## كمال كامل (23 مارس 2009)

م/ابو بكر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اما بعد ,,
فنى اعمل على جهازلايكا 1203 وكلما وجهت على ال باك سايت تعطى ملم ثم يتضح ان الاحداثيات مرحله 4سم ثابته ارجو معرفة السبب, وشكرا,


----------



## عاطف الحرابى (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على الافادة الرائعة يااخى وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاطف الحرابى (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا خريج جديد مهندس جديد على ابواب الدخول الى الحياة الهندسية العملية ولا افقه شى عن التوتال استيشن واريد من فضلك دروس اومحاضراتفى كيفية العمل على التوتال استيشناو بما تنصحنىولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (24 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله عمل جميل وبارك الله فيك وزادك الله من علمه .


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (24 مارس 2009)

ومنور م/ محمد خميس والله


----------



## محمد على خميس (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اطيب الامنيات بالجنة جزاء لل د احمد بكر على مجهوده الزاخر


----------



## kamel kam (25 مارس 2009)

merccccccccccci beaucoup


----------



## ابن الخولى (26 مارس 2009)

د/احمد .. جزاك الله عنا كل خير..
انا طالب لسه اخر ترم .. وموجود عندنا فى الجامعه الجهاز سوكيا يعتبر اقل جهاز بس شغال كويس والحمدلله ..
بس كنت عاوز اعرف افضل جهاز نزل حاليا .. وطريقة العمل بتختلف من جهاز الى اخر ..

 وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alwekeel (27 مارس 2009)

الى الدتور احمد بكر 
السلام عليكم يا دكتور لوتكرمت يا اخى انا عندى طلب هام جدا جدا جدا واتمنى انك تساعدنى 
وهى انا عايز شرح لجهاز توبكون gts 702 اتمنى انى الاقيها عندك وياريت لو فيه شرح فيدي اكون شاكر جدا لك ولزوقك يا ريت يا دكتور احمد يكون فى اسرع وقت لنى سأذهب للعمل على نفس الجهاز يوم السبت 

مع خالص تحياتى م/ احمد الوكيل


----------



## محمد الفجال (29 مارس 2009)

:14:جزك الله كل خير:14:


----------



## alwekeel (29 مارس 2009)

اخى الكرم اريد شرح لجهاز توبكون gts 702 معخاص تحياتى


----------



## almohand (30 مارس 2009)

اريد تعليم عن جهاز _cst/bergerالصيني_ 
لانه جديد ولا ادري كيفية استخدامة


----------



## امير عوض (30 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد النجفي (30 مارس 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا ياخي الكريم على هذة الخدمة للمهندسين المدني وكافة من يستفاد


----------



## اصيل الحمداني (30 مارس 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء هل لدرجة الحراره تاثير كبير على دقة القراءات .وكيف يتم تحديد ثابت الجهاز


----------



## الشريف66 (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الافاضل 
الف شكر للدكتور احمد وجزاه الله خيرا
عندي سؤال: انا عملت رفع طبوغرافي بالاحداثيات بجهاز توتال سوكيا ونزلت الملف ببرنامج wcomms المصاحب للجهاز ونزل بامتداد sdr وحولته الى امتداد dxf / المشكلة ان الاوتوكاد يقرا الاحداثيات معكوسة اي x بدل y
وكذلك لا يقبل برنامج لاند ديسك توب النقاط .
ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لي وافادتي عن كيفية استكمال الخريطة الكنتورية على اللاند ديسك.
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسالاول (31 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohammad jm (1 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا دكتور لو سمحت اريد دليل تشغيل توتل ستيشن ماركة لايكا 1800


----------



## د احمد بكر (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أسف يا اخوة علي التاخر في الرد وذلك لظروف العمل 
واشكركم علي كلماتكم الرقيقة
اخي كمال كامل
معني ان الاحداثيات للباك سايت تعطي مللمتر ليس دليل علي الصحة ولكن دليل علي ان المسافة 
المحسوبة بين الاحداثيين للنقطة المحتلة والباك سايت تفرق بهذا المقدار ويبقي التاكد من الانحراف
اخي ابن الخولي بالنسبة لافضل جهاز هناك ماركات محترمة علي سبيل المثال لايكا وسوكيا وتوبكون 
ويبقي الجزء المهاري للوصول علي اعلي دقة يمكنني منها الجهاز
اخي اصيل الحمداني
لدرجة الحرارة والضغط الجوي تاثير علي انكسار الشعاع الخارج من الجهاز والموجة الي البرزم
لذلك يجيب تصحيحة وتقاس وحدة التصحيح ب ppm وبالتالي له تاثير علي الاحداثيات ولكن ليس 
تاثير كبير يمكن اهمالة في العمل الذي لايتطلب دقة عالية
اخي الشريف 66
المشكلة حلها بسيط وهي 
اما ان اجعل جهاز سوكيا اثناء الرصد يسجل الاحداثيات e,n,z
او بعد ادخال الاحداثيات الي الاتوكاد اقوم باستخراج الاحداثيات علي شكل اكسل ثم 
تبديل العمودين e مع n ثم ادخال الاحداثيات مرة اخري الي الاتوكاد
واسف للرد السريع نظرا لضيق الوقت
والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد عبد المحسن مح (3 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور وبجد انا استمتعت بالاسالة الموجهة لسيادتكم والمتعة الحقيقية فى رد حضرتك عليها ربنا يذيدك من علمة انا احمد عبد المحسن مهندس مدنى 2003 اعمل بالمملكة مهندس مواد ومهندس صغيور مساحة فى بحرك


----------



## د احمد بكر (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اهلا بيك مهندس احمد
وربنا يكرمك علي كلماتك الرقيقة


----------



## مهندس رواوص (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة للدكتور احمد مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح علميا وعمليا .
يادكتور لوسمحت ارغب في الحصول على شرح لطريق استخدام لايكا tc 407
مع جزيل الشكر​


----------



## mohammad jm (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم لو تكرمت اريد شرح الكامل لجهاز لايكا 1800


----------



## mohammad jm (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح كامل لجهاز لايكا 1800 ضروري ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصدر طاقة (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لوسمحت يا د احمد بكر
ابي شرح مفصل لعمل total stathion tc305 لايكا
وربنا يرزقك ويوفقك لعمل الخير


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا يا اخوة علي كلماتكم الرقيقة 
واسف للتاخر في الرد نظرا لضيق الوقت وظروف العمل
وبالنسبة للمنوال للاجهزة للاسف اغلب المنوالات الموجودة عندي نسخ ورقية


----------



## الامير المصري (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اريد معرفه طريقة عمل ميزانيه شبكيه عن طريق توتال ستيشن سوكيا 

وما هي الخطوات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
لعمل ميزانية شبكية اقوم اولا باستلام الاحداثيات x,y,z
وان لم تكن هناك احداثيات اقوم بافتراض احداثيات
ثم اقوم بادخال ارتفاع البرزم والجهاز وابدأ برصد النقط
فتكون عندي نقاط ب x,y,z
وهناك كتب تشرح بالتفصيل الميزانية الشبكية


----------



## عياش معمر (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و شكرا ياخي


----------



## محمد الفجال (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فى اسره المهندسين العرب


----------



## مهندس رواوص (19 أبريل 2009)

د. احمد ياريت لو عندك شرح لجهاز اللايكا tc 407 تنفيدنا بيه .... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed rajeb (19 أبريل 2009)

اريد شرح برنامج لاند ديسك توب ضرررررورى


----------



## احمد الحضرمي (20 أبريل 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## 3alo (21 أبريل 2009)

اسلام عليكم،زملائي المساحين،اريد مساعدتكم في ما يخص leica TCA-1800 ابحت عن الكتاب الخاص بها و ان امكن البرامج الخاصة بها.و شكرا


----------



## م/احمد الدليمي (28 أبريل 2009)

زملائى الكرام/اود ان اسئلكم عن الطريقة الدقيقة للاعمال المساحية للبدء فى تنفيذ البنية التحية للمدن / هل تكون الطريقة الاوليةاعمال المضلعات المغلقة او زرع نقاط مساحية ومن ثم نقل عدة نقاط من النقاط الاساسية هل الخيار التانى ام الاول


----------



## م/احمد الدليمي (28 أبريل 2009)

الاخ/ المحترم الذى يطلب استفسار عن برنامج لاند ديسك توب لدى اسطوانة فيها دروس تفيدكم جدا يعطى فيها دكتور يمنى كيفة ادخال نقاط وعمل المقاطع الطولية والعرضية وغيرها بالصوت والصورة


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم*
اؤكد على سؤال اخى احمد الدليمي وياريت الدكتور احمد يفيدنا حول موضوع الاعمال المساحية لمشاريع البنية التحتية ... وتحية للجميع​


----------



## tygo_m2 (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء دكتورنا العزيز

اذا ممكن طلب هو درس فيديو صورة وصوت عن رفع النقاط حتى لو فيديو قصير لكي تتوضح الفكرة 
جزاك الله خير ووفقك

المهندس محمود الجبوري من العراق


----------



## فوزى المسمارى (30 أبريل 2009)

يا دكتور اريد ان اعرف اشياء كثيره عن توتل 407 كيفية العمل بالاحداثيات وشكرا يا دكتور


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو منك اعطائي نبذة مفصلة عن جهاز التوتل استيشن نوع سوكيا 600


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (30 أبريل 2009)

دكتور احمد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moud1973 (3 مايو 2009)

ياتري ممكن ألاقي برنامج المحاكي لجهاز سوكيا set530r 
وذلك للأهمية القصوي...
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
محمد صلاح 
مساح جديد في السعودية كنت عاوز احد يساعدني في الاتي 
- شرح جهاز سوكيا وبرامجه وتنزيل البيانات 520 510 610 
- برامج خاصه بحساب الكميات 
-شرح كيفيه عمل مستخلصات 
علما باني اعمل بمشروع سدود 
ولكم جز يل الشكر


----------



## مريم_أيمن (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا،وبارك الله فيك


----------



## د احمد بكر (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكم جميعا يا اخوة علي كلماتكم الرقيقة 
واسف لعدم الرد علي كل الاسئلة وذلك لضيق الوقت لدي
وان شاء الله سوف اتابع معكم قريبا


----------



## m_e (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك كل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## adel104 (1 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم
لعمل ميزانية شبكية اقوم اولا باستلام الاحداثيات x,y,z
وان لم تكن هناك احداثيات اقوم بافتراض احداثيات
ثم اقوم بادخال ارتفاع البرزم والجهاز وابدأ برصد النقط
فتكون عندي نقاط ب x,y,z
وهناك كتب تشرح بالتفصيل الميزانية الشبكية*

************
أرجو أن أضيف الآتي :-
على المهندس المساح أن ينتبه إلى أنه عليه إدخال إرتفاع البرزم كلما لزم تغييره لأن الأرض ربما لا تكون مستوية ، كما أن المسافة بين البرزم و الجهاز ينبغي ألا تكون كبيرة بحيث تؤثر على الدقة المطلوبة ،و على حامل البرزم أن يستعمل شواخص على أطراف القطعة و يمشي في خطوط مستقيمة لعمل ميزانية شبكية فاعلة.كما أن المهندس عليه أن يختبر توجيه الجهاز بعمل قراءة للباكسايت كل 25 -- 50 قراءة للتأكد من الصفر .​


----------



## محمدين علي (1 يونيو 2009)

اخواني انا اريد اي منول لايكا gps 1200 عربي


----------



## abdolla1978 (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى من الخوه ان يساعدوني رجاء والامر هام جدا
ارجو ممن يملك اي معلومات او الاستخدام الكامل لجهاز ترمبل 5600بالعربي ان لايبخل علي بالفائده وشكرا


----------



## samodeh76 (2 يونيو 2009)

dear doctor when i calculate the distance between the point and after im done with putting them down theres a diffrence of 5 cm in between my calculation and the points in reality ......wht cause such problwm?


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

الف الف الف مليون شكر

وربنا يوفقك دايما ............


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوعبيدة الانصارى (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا لك ونرجوا المزيد من الفيديو


----------



## taha6363 (11 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اخي ورد النيل علي مرورك ويمكن ان تتبادل معنا النقاش 
للاستفادة للجميع*​


----------



## اللورد جميل (12 يونيو 2009)

عزيزي الدكتور:
ارجو منك المساندة عند العمل في مجال الطرقات ارجو منك توضيح كيفية تنزيل المنحني curve
وذلك عند وجود المعلومات مثل دلتا t ,tc , l 
وذلك بواسطة جهاز التوتال ستيشن مثل لايكا او نيكون علما انني تعرضت لهذا الموقف ولم يكن لدينا احداثيات الا عند محطات المنحني ولا يوجد ملف اوتوكاد فأرجو منك المساندة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا دكتور احمدوجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## gameelsadek (12 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو من سيادتكم ارسال شرح لطريقة عمل التوتال wild1010


----------



## ardal27 (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليك يا أخ د . أحمد بكر .

ممكن أعرف اي برنامج يشتغل مع جهاز توتل استيشن ( Sokkia SET 600 ) لتنزيل المعلومات والنقاط من الجهاز الى الكومبيوتر ومن الكومبيوتر الى الجهاز . وشكرا لك


----------



## ardal27 (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليك يا أخ د . أحمد بكر .

ممكن أعرف اي برنامج يشتغل مع جهاز توتل استيشن ( Sokkia SET 600 ) لتنزيل المعلومات والنقاط من الجهاز الى الكومبيوتر ومن الكومبيوتر الى الجهاز . وشكرا لك


----------



## ardal27 (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليك يا أخ د . أحمد بكر .

ممكن أعرف كيفية معرفة ارتفاع الجهاز توتل استيشن وارتفاع العاكس لكي ادخلها في البيانات التي يطلبها من الجهاز توتل استيشن ( Sokkia SET 600 ) في اعمال المساحية . وشكرا لك


----------



## المدرمين (29 أغسطس 2009)

مفيش جديد 
eng:
abdalla saad


----------



## ياسرسميرعلي (31 أغسطس 2009)

هي فين ملفات الفيدو أو اللنكات بتاعتها


----------



## خالد عبدالقوي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## خالد عبدالقوي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم


----------



## خالد عبدالقوي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## sosohoho (12 أكتوبر 2009)

هل ممكن احد يشرح التوتل بشكل مصور وكانك انت واقف على التوتل الستيشن وان امكن شرح بسيط حول كل اداة مثلpoint to line وغيرها من اليعازات والطريقة التي يتم بها ربط الجهاز بالموقع والطريقة العلمية لكيفية حساب الاحداثيات ...... يعني كيف يتم حساب احداثيات النقطة المحتلة هل بمعرفة طولين من اضلاع المثلث وازاوية وهل يا طورا التوتل ستيشن يستعمل قوانين المثلث في حساب الاحداثيات والمسافات وغيرها من الادوات وارجو منك شرح بالنسبة لتعويضات درجة الحرارة وضغط الجوي وما علاقتها ppmوهناك مخطط بين درجة الحرارة والاليفيشن والضغط الجوي كيف يمكن ان استفاد من هذا المخطط ارجومنك يا اخي المساعدة مع جزيل الشكر لك واعتذر عن الاطالا وشكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## غزوان8 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني رجاء عندي سؤال في التوتال نوع لايكا 407 وهو عند قيامي باعمال survyingاي الرفع المساحي واجهت مشكلة وجود بناية تمنع عني رؤية بقية النقاط مما اضطرني الى نقل الجهاز الى مكان اخر فتغيرت عني النقاط . كيف اقوم بنقل الجهاز الى نقطة اخرى واستمر في القراءت وكاني في الستيشن الاول وبنفس المشروع افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا .​


----------



## خالد عبدالقوي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*عمل توتل في الموقع*

السلام عليكم اين اجد الفيديو عمل توتل في الموقع


----------



## ye_ha (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اين اجد الفيديو عمل توتل في الموقع


----------



## نورالدين عثمان (24 أكتوبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر يا دكتور سؤالى هل عدم العثور على الفيديو بسبب التغيرات في الملتقى ?


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية دكتور احمد .
فعلا ليست المشكلة في معرفة العمل على جهاز ما .
ولكن المشكلة في انك لا تجد تفسير منطقي للمشاكل التي تحصل لك في موقع العمل .
والاجابة الوحيده هي الخبرة الناتجة من الممارسات المتعدده والمستمرة .


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور


----------



## shaheb mm (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## gawad (29 نوفمبر 2009)

دكتور احمد بحد انت راجل محترم كثر اللهم من امثالك واطال عمرك واحسن عملك


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا دكتور أحمد بس عندي سؤال وهو ان عندي شغل مناسيب أقصد تنصحني أشتغل شغل الميزان العادي بالتوتل ولا يفضل أستخدم الميزان في هذا العمل وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## samirgad (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا ينور طريقك يادكتور احمد


----------



## odwan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفقك الله دكتورنا العزيز


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## أبوالمعتز (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الدكتور أحمد بكر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحت تعاونك معي لشرح أو أي معلومات عن جهاز توتال ستيشن لإيكا tc805 
حيث وأن خبرتي ليست كبيرة مع العمل 

أشكرك


----------



## ress_999 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم دكتور احمد 
دكتور اقدملك نفسي مهندس مساحة عراقي مشكلتي عندي توتل ستيشن نايكون عندما اقيس المسافة بواسطة شريط القياس ستيل تيب على مسافات قصيرة وانصب العاكس الثلاثي وانصب التوتل على نقطة التسامت يعطيني زيادة بالقياس مثلا اقيس بالشريط ستيل تيب 5 متر يظهر بشاشة التوتل 5 متر و3 سنتمتر او 3 سنتمتر واربعه ملم وانا في هذا المشروع دقتي واحد سنتمتر وعندي مسافات طويلة كيف الحل انا اشك بالعاكس لان الجهاز معتني به عناية دقيقة العاكس مكتوب على جهة اوف سيت صفر ملم والجهة الاخرى مكتوب على العاكس 30 ملم ماذا تعني هذه


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مطلوب مني بحث عن التوتال ستاشن من فضلكم ساعدوني


----------



## mostafammy (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ma49 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

أيهما أحسن شغل المناسيب بالميزان العادي أو استخدام التوتل.
أيهما أدق.
... شكرا جزيلا لك ...


----------



## د احمد بكر (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكم جميعا يا اخوة واسف علي التاخير 
بالنسبة للمناسيب الميزان بالطبع ادق 
وذلك لاسباب عديدة منها 
اولا : التوتال يعتمد في حساب المناسيب علي الزاوية الراسية وبالتالي اذا كان هناك اي خطأ في الدائرة الافقية فبالطبع سيؤثر ذلك علي المناسيب 
ثانيا : قياس ارتفاع البزم بالشريط او قياس ارتفاع الجهاز قد يكون فية خطأ وبالطبع هذا سيؤدي هذا الي زيادة او نقصان بمقدار هذا الخطا علي كل نقطة 
ثالثا : لابد من التوجية الجيد علي منتصف البزم وبالتالي عند القياس قد يرتفع المؤشر او ينخفض عن منتصف البرزم وبالطبع سوف يقيس الجهاز ويحسب المنسوب علي اساس الزاوية الراسية الغير دقيقة اصلا وبالطبع كلما زادة المسافة 
زاد الخطا

وبالطبع فان الميزان لا يتعرض لهذة المشاكل التي تؤثر تاثيرا كبيرا علي الدقة


----------



## د احمد بكر (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ress_999
معني ان القياس بالشريط يعطيك نتائج تختلف عن القياس بالتوتال ان هناك خللا في جهاز التوتال نفسة او اعدادات داخلة 
ناخذ الطرف الثاني ونتاكد منه 
اولا : هناك ثابت للعاكس يختلف من ماركة الي اخري ولابد من ادخال هذا الثابت حتي يحسب الجهاز المسافة ويزيد او ينقص منها هذا الثابت وواضح طبعا ان العاكس الذي تعمل علية ثابتة 30mm-
ولاحظ اخي ان الثابت امامة سالب حتي نقول للجهاز اخصم هذة المسافة من كل قياس تقيسة 
واعتقد ان هذا هو الحل الصحيح لمشكلتك لانك تقول ان الجهاز قرأ * 5 متر و3 سنتمتر
وتقول ايضا ان العاكس مكتوب علية 30 mm وبالفعل فغالبا يكون ثابت العاكس يكون مكتوب علية 


*


----------



## حسين مجدى حسين (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف جهاز التوتل ستيشن كيف استخدمه انا طالب فى المعهد الفنى الصناعى شعبة اشغال عامه


----------



## ابراهيم (الصاروخ) (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا بشكر القائمين على هاد الموقع لانو موقع جميل كتير والله يعطيكم العافيه يجزيكم كل خير 
مع تحيات ابراهيم الصاروخ


----------



## مجدى ابو دودو (9 يناير 2010)

احتاج شرح طريقه عمل امتداد لخط بمسافه معينه باستخدام توتال لايكا tcr 307مشكور كل من يهتم بالرد


----------



## حماده النجم (10 يناير 2010)

الله ع الكلام والنصائح الغاليه اللي مش ممكن حد يديها لحد بسهوله


----------



## حماده النجم (10 يناير 2010)

ممكن برامج محاكاه للتوتال


----------



## بسام الأحمد (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي انا استخدم هذا الجهاز ولكنه قديم جدا 
واعاني منه الكثير ولكن كبرنامج فهو ليس معقد


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (14 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وغفرلكم ولوالديكم


----------



## agela (14 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



sameh sahlop قال:


> السلام عليكم بالله عليكم أريد كتيب تشغيل لجهاز توتال استيشن ماركه توبكون gts 225 لانى محتاج اليها ضرورى جدا جدا


 انا عضؤ جديد اريد المشاركة والتعارف


----------



## agela (14 يناير 2010)

*اريد التعلم*



د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني من لدية اي سؤال حول التوتال ستيشن
> فليسأله وان شاء الله سوف اجيب عليه انا والاخوة المحترفين​


اريد التعلم استخدام التوتال استشن اريد معلومات كاملة وشكرا لكم


----------



## الدباح السويفي (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا .الدباح عضو جديد مصري.


----------



## د احمد بكر (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اهلا بيك اخي في المنتدي


----------



## Abdelhak2 (5 فبراير 2010)

tanzil almo3tayat(data)min toal tation sokkia set500. Assalamo3alykom,ikhwani min fadlikom aroni kayfiyat


----------



## صدام سلام السامعي (15 فبراير 2010)

اناطالب ادرس دبلوم مساحة وطرقات واريد منكم جزاكم الله خير كيف اصمم مشروع تخرجي


----------



## الكتراز (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## رناs (15 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتو عاوز اعرف كيفية عمل رفع مساحي لمنطقه ليس معلوم نقطه احداثيات فيه وياريت الرد بسرعه


----------



## المدرمين (16 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعه اللي عاوز اي حاجة في علم المساحة والطرق ياريت يبعتللي :73::1:


----------



## المدرمين (16 فبراير 2010)

*يا جماعه اللي عاوز اي حاجة في علم المساحة والطرق ياريت يبعتللي01854400493 :73::1:*​


----------



## المدرمين (16 فبراير 2010)

*يا جماعه اللي عاوز اي حاجة في علم المساحة والطرق ياريت يبعتللي0184400493 :73::1:*​


----------



## د احمد بكر (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اسف جدا يا اخوة علي التاخير
اختي رنا
بالنسبة للرفع المساحي اذا لم توجد نقط مرجعية للعمل عليها في هذة الحالة اقوم بافتراض 
نقطين او اقوم بافتراض نقطة محتلة وافترض انحراف 
بمعني اقوم بوضع الجهاز علي احدي النقط وافترض مثلا احداثيها 1000و1000
ثم اقوم بالتوجية علي النقطة الثانية وتصفير الزاوية الافقية عليها ورصد احداثياتها


----------



## APOFAHMY (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2010)

_*جزاك الله كل خيرا د\ أحمد على هذا المجهود الرائع....
لكن سؤال يمكن يكون بعيد بعض الشئ...
ما فكرة استخدام Total station فى توقيع الخوازيق(piles) فى المواقع....*_


----------



## حسن عتوم (20 فبراير 2010)

يا اخواني انا بحاجه الى كتيب كيفية استخدام جهاز التوبكون باللغه العربيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي الدبس (20 فبراير 2010)

*اخي leica tc 407
من الاجهزة السهلة جدا 
عند الرفع تدخل علي survey
ثم تقوم بتسطيب الجهاز اي ادخال النقطة المحتلة اواستدعائها اذا كانت مخزنة علي الجهاز
ثم التوجية علي النقطة الخلفية 
واخيرا الرفع لباقي النقط 
هذة الخطوات تجدها بالترتيب عند فتح القائمة السابقة
وطبعا التوقيع ستجد نفس الخطوات ما عدا الخطوة الاخيرة وهي التوقيع 
ثالثا ستجد برامج اضافية مثل Refrence line وغيرها من البرامج
عموما اذا كنت عملت علي اجهزة التوتال من قبل ستجد سهولة هذا الجهاز ولن ياخذ 
معك وقت طويل للتتمكن منة*​


----------



## فواز احمد (22 فبراير 2010)

*اسعار*

شكرا ولكن اريد ان اعرف اسعار جميع الاجهزة ان امكن


----------



## ابوالدبس (23 فبراير 2010)

جهود مشكورة اخي الكريم انا كذلك احتاج كتاب الكتروني عن gts-235


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (23 فبراير 2010)

la;,vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (23 فبراير 2010)

la;,vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hooiy9 (7 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حسن الجارحى (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان انا عندى جهاز توتل استيشن نوع ليكا tc 02 لم يستعمل غير مرتين او ثلاثه للبيع


----------



## محمد حسن الجارحى (7 مارس 2010)

جهاز توتل ليكا جديد لم يستعمل غير عدد مرات قليلة موديل tc02 للبيع لمن يرغب


----------



## مامون1 (9 مارس 2010)

مشكورررر كتير


----------



## محمد حسن الجارحى (9 مارس 2010)

يا شباب انا عندى جهاز توتل ليكا tc 02لم يستخدم سوىمرتين او ثلاثة للبيع


----------



## م عبدالله خميس (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد احد يشرح لي طريقه الرفع والتوقيع بجهاز sokia set 3c2
:84::69::4:


----------



## الحورات (12 مارس 2010)

أريد شرح كامل للمحطة المساحية
gts 702 
وشكرا


----------



## Dai (12 مارس 2010)

ممكن معرفة كيفية رصد النقاط بجهاز التوتال ستيشن؟ مع خالص شكري وتقديري وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (12 مارس 2010)

الف تحيه شكر وتقدير للدكتور أحمد بكر
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abohenda (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## magdy_blal (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اسأل عن كيفية عمل صيانة سريعة داخل الموقع لجاز التوتل 
وذلك للحفاظ على الجهاز وتفادى اخطاء سوء الاستخدام 
وارجو حصرها ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## احمد سموكة (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم.......اتمنى التعاون معكم فى المرحلة القادمه لاننى اريد الاستفادة من هذه المواد فى عملى


----------



## احمدعباس79 (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## sipann (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ... انا بحاجة الي شرح تفصيلي لكيفية عمل شبكة مساحية .... والحسابات الرياضية لحساب نسبة الخطا وتزيعها .. واذا وجد برامج على الحاسوب يساعد في المجال ارجو تحميله... اذا امكن باسرع وقت ممكن ....وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## uyjhmn (9 أبريل 2010)

]اخى الكرام اريد شرح لجهاز توبكون gts 702 معخاص تحياتى]


او منوال 6003gpt:79:


----------



## hopakhalifa (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم واعزكم ونفعكم بما تعلموه اخوانى كيف لى ان احسب الكميات اذا كان لدى فقط خريطة كنتورية للموقع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خيروبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

فين


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

تانى فى المنول


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو السباعى (22 أبريل 2010)

*معلومه عن جهاز سوكيا 3x*

الى الاخ احمد مصطفى جهاز سوكيا 3x ممتاز جدا ولكن به عيب كبير وهو انك لن تستطيع تعديل اى نقطه او مسح اى نقطه من على الجهاز اثناء العمل الا اذا اخرجت الملف على الكمبيوتر وعدلتها ثم يتم اعادة الملف مرة اخرى الى الجهاز


----------



## محمود عبد اشافى (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يا هندسة لو سمحت ممكن شرح لايكا 1103 عربى لو فية يبقى خدمة كبيرة من انسان كبير


----------



## محمود عبد اشافى (27 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت يا هندسة شرح لايكا 1103 عربى _اخوك الصغير محمود


----------



## D.NOOR (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخي انا وبصراحة من المبتدئين في عالم المساحة وفي الوقت الحالي بدئنا في الدراسة حول جهاز التوتال ستيشن (المحطة الشاملة) وآمل منك اخي الدكتور ان تساعدني في كل شيء تعرفه عن هذا الجهاز وعمله وانا بجد رح اكون من الشاكرين الك


----------



## raed (28 أبريل 2010)

*تدقيق شاقولية عمود مخروطي بواسطة تيودوليت*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم ارشادي الى الطريقة الصحيحة لمعرفة عمودية عمود مخروطي مفرغ


----------



## ahm mazher (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا:56:


----------



## محسن راجح (16 مايو 2010)

العلم رسالة يجب على الكل إحترامها


----------



## المساح الذهبى (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا د/أحمد بكر
من منكم يفيدنى عن طريقة العمل بجهاز توتل إستيشل
sokkia set 210
من حيث قراءة إحداثيات النقاط وتوقيع النقاط فى الطبيعة 
وذلك فى أسرع فرصة ممكنة


----------



## السماء الصافية25 (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر همام عبد الموج (13 يونيو 2010)

اريد تعلم برامج احترافيه مثل الرفرنس لاين الريموت هايت وكل متطور فالاجهزه تتطور يوما بعد يوم وان اعتدت العمل علي واحد فقط مع الوقت تجد نفسك متاخر كثيرا وتستهلك مجهودك في اشياء ممكن رصدها بطرق اسرع


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (13 يونيو 2010)

أستاذي الكريم الدكتور أحمد

بارك الله بك و جزاك كل خير عن هذا الجهد الكبير, و لإعجابي الشديد بهذا الموضوع أتمنى أن تسمح لي بالإجابة عن بعض الأسئلة من الزملاء و ستكون مرجعيتنا إذا ما أخطأت و بذلك تصبح الفائدة مضاعفة

بالنسبة للسؤال عن 
*تدقيق شاقولية عمود مخروطي مفرغ بواسطة تيودوليت* 

أولا نقوم بتحديد مركز العمود من الأعلى بالطريقة التالية: نرصد الجهة اليسرىالعليا من العمود ( مماس ) و نصفر الزاوية الأفقية ثم نوجه للجهة اليمنى من العمود و نقرأ مقدار الزاوية الأفقية و لتكن ب ثم نوجه الى مركز العمود أي بالزاوية ( ب/2 ) ثم نقوم بتنزيل المنظار (بالحركة الشاقولية ) الى مركز العمود من الأسفل 
فإذا انطبق محور التسديد على المركز السفلي كان العمود شاقوليا

ملاحظة : يمكن تحديد مركز العمود من الأسفل بنفس الطريقة التي تم فيها تحديد المركز من الأعلى

السؤال الثاني عن 
طريقة توقيع الخوازيق

إذا كانت الخوازيق شاقولية فتوقيعها سهل جدا و يتم بنفس طريقة توقيع أي نقطة أخرى
أما إن كانت ستدق بشكل مائل فيجب معرفة المنسوب الذي سيتم البدء بدق الخازوق عنده ثم عمل الإزاحة المناسبة لإحداثيات مركز الخازوق

و الله أعلم


----------



## عبدالفتاح محمود (13 يونيو 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء لقد استفدت كثيرا من المواضيع العلميه الموجوده في المنتدى وعسى الله ان يكتبها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## almadhji (3 يوليو 2010)

thanks for you


----------



## almadhji (3 يوليو 2010)

نجيب اليوسفي 
مشكووووووور اخي بسام 
ياريت وانت تعلمني اساسيات المساحة 
باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## محمدفوزى المهدى (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمدفوزى المهدى (3 يوليو 2010)

اخى الدكتور اولا اود ان اشكرك لكنى قمت بالضغط على الرابط ولم اجد الفيديو الخاص بتعلم التوتال


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (4 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## abomena (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يااخى على تعبك وياريت اللينك يكون شغال


----------



## awsrm (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدكامل (18 أغسطس 2010)

أحمد مصطفى البحيرى قال:


> ياريت الأفى أحدث أجهزة سوكيا صور وشرح
> أرجوكم
> لأنى هاشترى 3x ومش عارف عنة اى حاجة


 
الجهاز اقسم باللة صينى الصنع وبة عيوب فى الرصد فى الشمس 
هذا عن حقيقة 
م : محمد كامل


----------



## mostafoz (18 أغسطس 2010)

*السم عليكم ورحمة الله 

سؤال لأهل الخبره ؟هل يمكن تحسين كفائة التوتال ستيشن فى عمل الميزانيه الشبكيه برصد منسوب بعض النقاط بكل من ميزان القامه والتوتال خلال عمل الميزانيه ومقارنة المنسوب المشترك ومن ثم تصحيح باقى المناسيب المرصوده بالتوتال حول هذه النقاط ولتكن النقاط ثنائية الرصد تبعد عن بعضها البعض 300 متر مثلا 

وماهى الطريقة المتبعه للحصول على مناسيب مقبوله فى الميزانيه بالتوتال بدقة 3سم للأرتفاعات 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## alrafeeg (19 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراً*

:16:شكراً وجزاكم الله خيراً على مجهوداتكم


----------



## mostafoz (19 أغسطس 2010)

*السم عليكم ورحمة الله 

سؤال لأهل الخبره ؟هل يمكن تحسين كفائة التوتال ستيشن فى عمل الميزانيه الشبكيه برصد منسوب بعض النقاط بكل من ميزان القامه والتوتال خلال عمل الميزانيه ومقارنة المنسوب المشترك ومن ثم تصحيح باقى المناسيب المرصوده بالتوتال حول هذه النقاط ولتكن النقاط ثنائية الرصد تبعد عن بعضها البعض 300 متر مثلا 

وماهى الطريقة المتبعه للحصول على مناسيب مقبوله فى الميزانيه بالتوتال بدقة 3سم للأرتفاعات 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير​*


----------



## ENG_AEA (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتى فى الله


----------



## حسام يونس (24 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال بالنسبه لارسال البيانات الي جهاز سوكيا
كيف يمكنني ارسال ملف اكسل به النقاط بالاحداثيات الي الجهاز
ارجوا الافاده
وجُزيتم خيرا
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 أغسطس 2010)

انا كنت عاوز دوره فى التوتال


----------



## en_mahmoud2009 (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## ناشيرين (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور
ممكن ولو بشكل مختصر شرح كيفية تأكد من ان الجهاز مضبوط من حيث الزاوية العمودية والافقية حقلية اية خهاز تكون . وكيفية المعالجة ان وجدت.
وجزاكم الله احسن ما كان
المهندس المساح 
كوران نوري


----------



## ali al haj ahmad (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد معرفة طرق جديده لعمل تسويه للارض وشكرا


----------



## omaa (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## omaa (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## omaa (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون هناك توضيح فيما بعد اكثر


----------



## omaa (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa_alaa5556 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعليم توتل اسبيشن*

نرجو تحكيل برنامج تعليم للجهاز بالعربي وشكرا علي المجهود العظيم
فمن علم حرفا افضل من كاتم العلم


----------



## سيدمحمدين (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخى العزيز د/احمد ابوبكر*

لدى مشكله وهى اعمل على جهاز سوكيا 610 عند توقيع النقاط فى الصباح يحدث بها ترحيل عتد توقيعها بعد الظهرقيمه نصف سم تقريبا رغم ان الجهاز راجع من المعايره سالت فى التوكيل لم اجد الرد الرجاء المساعده جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى جنو (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الكيم بارك اللة فيك لكن نفسى اتحدث معاك شخصيا انتا من فين او رقم الهاتف او الايميل الخاص بك


----------



## محمدكامل (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مصطفى جنو قال:


> اخى الكيم بارك اللة فيك لكن نفسى اتحدث معاك شخصيا انتا من فين او رقم الهاتف او الايميل الخاص بك


انا م : محمد كامل من مصر 
توكيل نيكون وسبكترا بريسشن للاجهزة المساحية 
0105000927
[email protected]


----------



## انوبيس (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن لوسمحت يا هندسة شرح لسوكيا power set 3030rواهم شىء اخراج وادخال الملفات من والى


----------



## م جمال رجب (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عثمان بكر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكوور*

مشكووور جدا


----------



## ramezelmasry (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعة فين لينك التحميل ومشكوووووووووووووووورين لو حد رد عليا شكر للجميع


----------



## E.FIRAS SH (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/ايمن عسقلانى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

هناك موقع ممتاز جدا للمهتمين بعلم المساحه اسمه مساحه دوت كوم ستجدو فيه اشياء جميله نافعه جدا لكم


----------



## القناااااص (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر اخي


----------



## ahmed-planner (25 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم ---انا ما اعرف ---اي شيء عن توتال ستيشن اريد كتاب عربي ---اريد ان اتعلم -----اي شخصص يساعدنييييييييييييي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## سيدجمال محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hmzaa (27 يناير 2011)

لدي جهاز سوكيا 1010 بعد بدء التشغيل تظهر رسالة(فشل في ملف البرنامج خط 82) من لدية الجواب رجاء اخباري عن حل هذة المشكلة


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا عزيزى


----------



## اتاكي (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم:ارجو من اخواني المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة مساعدتي بكيفية استعمال جهاز الtotal station بشكل مفصل. مع جزيل شكري


----------



## عزت عبدالله (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## احسان الجنابي (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوان ارجو منكم ارسال منهاج تعليمي لجهاز التوتل ستيشن توب كون 235


----------



## moheb77 (4 مارس 2011)

معلوماتك و ملاحظاتك و تركيزك على المشاكل الحقيقية في منتهى الأهمية

شكرا لك و آمل الاستمرار في عرض ما صادفت من مشكلات

مع تقديري و تحياتي


----------



## وليدفارس (5 مارس 2011)

شرح لايكاt c 1100


----------



## Dr-GoOgLe (5 مارس 2011)

يامهندسين المساحه لدينا الوكاله لشركه نيكون اليابانيه والترمبل الامريكيه في الممملكه العربيه السعوديه 

واي استفسار الرجاء الاتصال على الرقم 00966554844333


----------



## sonanet (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا شغال دلوقتى على جهاز توتال سوكيا 550 وعايز اعرف من حضرتك بعد لما بسامت الجهاز عن طريق انى بخلى الجهاز موازى لمسمارين وعمودى على المسمار التالت باجى ألف الجهاز بلاقى ان الأفقية غير منضبطة كيف أظبطها كويس وحتى لما بظبط التيلت بلاقى نفس القصة ومش بلاقى الجهاز قيمة الإكس والواى مابتبقاش صفر وازاى أصفر التيلت بالطريقة المظبوطة على الرغم ان الجهاز لسة جديد وأول إستخدام ليا عليه


----------



## sonanet (8 مارس 2011)

وازاى اختبر الجهاز مع الشرح التوضيحى التفصيلى الله يبارك فيك


----------



## swrani (16 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم رجاء ارجو تزويدي بشرح طريقةادخال الاحداثيات الى نقطة معينة وتحويلها الى زاوية ومسافة ضروري


----------



## لهون لهونى (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## abdelazim ali (19 مارس 2011)

*انا عنيت من نفس المشكله مع جهاز سوكيا powr set واخير الحمدلله عرفت الحل*

المشكله عندى كانت فى التربراخ انا روحت لتوكيل سوكيا وقولتلهم على المشكه واخدو الجهاز وعايروة ورجعلى ونفس المشكله والفروقات موجوده لكن الحمدلله اشتريت ترايبد جديدة المانى ثابته جداااا مهما كانت سرعه الرياح وانتو عارفين الرياح فى الصحرا عامله ازاى وقفلت شغولى كويس وراح الكبوس الحمدلله:28:


----------



## ghamdane (21 مارس 2011)

شرح جهاز لايكا


----------



## ebnsaad (1 أبريل 2011)

لوسمحت مانويل توبكون 702


----------



## ebnsaad (1 أبريل 2011)

لوسمحت مانويل توبكون 702


----------



## ihsanaziz22 (5 أبريل 2011)

اين رابط تعليمي توتال استيشن؟شكرا.


----------



## عمار ميرووو (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك الله وبارك لك الله كنت احتاج شرح عمل الاوفسيت ع جهاز السوكيا 610
او 350xr


----------



## كوكونص (12 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د احمد بكر (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اسف يا اخوة علي الانقطاع وذلك بسبب سفري لمنطقة نائية 
بالنسبة لتحسين الدقة في الميزانية الشبكية تكون بعدة اعتبارات وهي 
1- يجب ضبط احداثيات نقاط التحكم بشكل كبير وخاصة ضبط مناسيبها وذلك برفعها وتصحيحها بميزان القامة 
2- يجب اخذ ارتفاع الجهاز والبرزم بدقة 
3- عند التصويب علي البرزم لابد من تصويب تصويبا جيدا 
4- يجب عدم رفع البرزم دون الحاجة الي رفعة وضبط مياة البرزم قدر المستطاع 

وطبعا مع كل هذة الاحتياطات نجد ان ميزان القامة ادق بكثير من التوتال في المناسيب وذلك لانة يتغلب علي كل العوائق 
السابقة


----------



## انورزغلول (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## انورزغلول (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## انورزغلول (17 أبريل 2011)

:75:


ihsanaziz22 قال:


> اين رابط تعليمي توتال استيشن؟شكرا.


 مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## انورزغلول (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود الناصري (18 أبريل 2011)

استاذي العزيز لو تكرمت تعليمات كيفية معايرة جهاو توتال استيشن 235 توبكون وشكرا


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لمعرفة صلاحية الجهاز للرصد او يجب معايرتة يجب التاكد من الزوايا الافقية والراسية والتسامت والمياة الالكترونية 
ووحدة رصد المسافات 
ولمعرفة كيفية المعايرة فاني اشرت الي كيفية المعايرة في اول الموضوع 
واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## امير محمد حسن (18 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم دكتور لو سمحت اريد دليل تشغيل توتل ستيشن ماركة لايكا 1800tca*​


----------



## خال3د (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## خال3د (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خال3د (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الكتراز (18 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيكم الصحه


----------



## وليد الصيني (19 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إلى أخواني المهندسين وكل من لديه خبرة , أنا عندي جهاز توتال استيشن حديث من شركة ليكا أشتريته من الصين وأريد أرساله الى صديق لي في السعودية , المشكلة هنا أن صاحبي لا يعرف اللغة الصينية لذلك راجعت الوكيل في الصين وتم تعريب الجهاز ولكن لم يعرب تعريب كاملا 
أرجو إفادتي ومساعدتي وشكرا 
大家，感谢


----------



## hafez_mohamed80 (19 يوليو 2011)

hi


----------



## tayseer shw (14 أغسطس 2011)

لدي جهاز topcon 701 واحتاج دليل تشغيل لهذا الجهاز ارجو المساعدة


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا دكتور وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

لكى تعم الفائدة قمت برفع بعض الشروحات لبعض الانواع للتوتال استيشن قمت برفعه على المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t271907.html
متكنيا من الاخوة من لدية شرح لنوع اخر غير موجود بالمشاركة يقوم برفعة على المشاركة لتعم الفائدة


----------



## tuzlu89 (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## طارق العاني (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اين الفديو


----------



## د احمد بكر (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي وليد الصيني 
الاجهزة الصينية تعمل باللغة الانجليزية وانا شخصيا عملت علي اجهزة كثيرة صينية مثل south 
ولا تختلف كثيرا عن باقي الاجهزة الموجودة بالسوق


----------



## غاوي علم1 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

انزياح النقاط الموقعة سببه ان رصد النقطة الخلفية غير صحيح او اعدادت الجهاز معمولها اوفست 10سم
ارجو التصحيح


----------



## امير محمد حسن (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الدكتور الغالى والاخوه الافاضل
من لديه خبره.....
لدى جهاز لايكا حديث واخر قديم الاول بلدر 405 والثانى tc 1800
المشكلة عند التوجيه على الباك (النقطة الخلفيه) واعتمادها وثم التشيك عليها ورفع احداثياتها 
تعطى ناتج صحيح فأسمى الله وابد العمل ولكن بعد توقيع عدد من النقاط والتشيك مرة اخر على النقطة الخلفيه اجد انها يوجد بها ازاحه فى الانحراف جربت اكثر من مره وكل مره يتضح لى نفس الازاحه وتكون من 20 الى 5 سم حسب بعد الجهاز عن النقطة الخلفيه جربت بجهاز البلدر يعطى ايضا ازاحة ولكن بسيط اقصها 10 سم مع العلم ان جهاز البلدر جديد رجعت الاعدادات وكل شئ اخبرت التوكيل بهذا الموضوع فوجته على علم بهذه المشكله فاحسست ان المشكلة سائده فى اجهزة لايكا فى الدائره الافقية فلبد من معايرتها فى فتره اقصاها 6 اشهر.
والجهاز الذى كان معى لم يعايرمنذ فتره اكثر من سنه
مع العلم انى عملت على جهاز توبكن 712 ولم يعاير قرابت سنتين ولم يظهر به اى عيب
ارجو من الافاضل من تعرض لنفس هذه المشكله عرضها واذا كانت فى اجهزة لايكا ام لا... ؟
وارجو من لديه توضيح افادتنا جميعا ...؟
وشكر


----------



## د احمد بكر (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي امير 
اولا :اجهزة لايكا من ادق الاجهزة الموجود بالعالم 
وهذة المشكلة موجودة باجهزة كثيرة موجودة بالسوق وتوجد في الاكثر بالاجهزة الاقدم مثل leica tc 1800
وهذا العيب ممكن ان يكون لة عدة اسباب 
اولا تاكد من الزاوية الافقية وللتاكد منها اضبط الجهاز علي احد الوجهين ثم ادر الجهاز 180 درجة وبتاكيد سوف تري الجهاز قد تغير ضبطة 
ثانيا اذا لم يتغير فتاكد ان الجهاز مثبت جيدا وان الارجل مفتوحة بشكل مناسب لانك اذا كان الزاوية مضبوطة قبل التوقيع فبتاكيد ستجد نفس الزاوية مضبوطة اذا كنت علي نفس الوجة ولم يتحرك الجهاز اثناء التوقيع


----------



## امير محمد حسن (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك دكتور احمد على الرد....
بالنسبه لحامل الجهاز " الارجل " طبعا تم التاكد منها اول شىء وربط الألنكيه الخاص بها .
اما الزويه الافقيه ماذا تقصد بها هل ان اضبطها على خط مستقيم من جه وثم ادر الجهاز على الخط من الاتجاه الاخر 180 درجه واشوف الزاويه اما توجد طريقة لضبطها وتصحيح الزاويه اذا كان بها خطاء ؟؟
ارجو توضيح هذه الجزء دكتور احمد .
وشكراً


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكورين


----------



## dweikat2009 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*أريد شرح كامل للمحطة المساحية 
جهاز توتل استيشن نوع لايكا tc 02*


----------



## eng_bahaaa (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا مهندس حديث التخرج واحب اعرف ازاي اوقع النقط بعد اضافة احداثيات النقط علي التوتال استيشن
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_bahaaa (23 أكتوبر 2011)

انا معايا الاحداثيات وعاوز اعرف ازاي اعمل تقاطع عكسي لنقطتين معلومتين عشان اعرف احداثيات النقطة المحتلة وابتدي اوقع باقي النقط انا معايا جهاز سوكيا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بلال90 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم
عندي جهاز توتال ستيشن GTS225عندما اقوم بتنزيل النقاط الى جهاز الحاسوب عن طريق برنامج T-Comاجد فروقات بين الاحداثيات الموجوده على جهاز التوتال والمنزله على جهاز الحاسوب فاذا كان لديك حل لهذه المشكله ارجو ان تساعدني


----------



## عماد الاشقر (26 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف اضبط معامل تصحيح الزاوية الراسية في جهاز لايكا 805


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوتي رجاءا اريد معرفة خطوات عمل grid factor في جهاز توبكون 239 واكون شاكرا لكم مجهودكم اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي eng-bahaaa هذا شرح بسيط لمعرفة الاحداثيات بطريقة التقاطع العكسي 
*. حساب إحداثيات المحطة المحتلة بمعلومية نقطتين أو أكثر (RESECTION) *
بجهاز سوكيا
*نضغط Func حتى نحصل على Menu ثم نضغط Menu *
*تظهر عدة خيارات نختار منها Resection *
*تظهر الشاشة التالية *
*P+1 *
*NP *
*EP *
*ZP *
*Tght *
*READ EDIT *
*نضغط EDIT للبدء في إدخال إحداثيات النقطة الأولى المعلومة, أو نقوم باستدعاء ها من الذاكرة إذا كانت مسجلة عن طريق READ. *
*ثم نتحرك بالسهم الأيمن الجانبي Ú لإدخال أو استدعاء النقطة الثانية المعلومة وهكذا حتى إدخال جميع النقاط المعلومة. ثم نضغط MEAS. *
*تظهر الشاشة التالية *
*P+1 Resection *
*N *
*E *
*Z *


*
**DIST **
**7. **تقوم بالتوجيه على* *النقطة الأولى ثم نضغط** DIST **ثم** Yes **
**8. **ثم تقوم بالتوجيه على النقطة الثانية ثم* *نضغط** DIST **و هكذا وعند آخر الانتهاء من آخر نقطة نضغط على** CALC **لحساب إحداثيات* *المحطة*​

​اتمنى الاستفاده منها -- وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## salaheldeen (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم حديعرف ازاى اظبط سكيل فكتورى على توتا سكيا 500


----------



## maftah1 (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أرجوا مدي برنامج تعريف usb cable جهاز total station sokia set510


----------



## salaheldeen (3 فبراير 2012)

لو نسخه سفن مشمحتاج تعريفات 
انا مجرب على اكتر من جهاز


----------



## eng.tamer84 (9 مارس 2012)

*سلام عليكم*

سلام عليكم 
مش هتلاقى لية مانول بس لو انتا عايز اى حاجة فية اسال وانا هجاوبك


----------



## صقرالعلم (9 مارس 2012)

*الى الباشاء مهندس د احمد*

*اخي د احمد بكر نتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح ودعواتناء لك ولكل من علمناء في هذا الملتقى ان يزيدكم من علمة ويرزقكم فهماً واريد ان اسال ولو ثقلت عليكم بهذا السؤال فانناء افهم قليل في الايكاء 407 ولكن لااعلم من اين ابداء في العمل على الواقع واين انتهي ممكن لوسمحتو لو في فيديو تعليم على التنفيذ على الواقع او من خلا شرحكم ان تفيدوناء جزاكم اللة خيراً وتحياتي
*​


----------



## د احمد بكر (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي صقر 
لتعلم المساحة عليك النزول عمليا الي ارض الواقع وليكن في البداية بدون اجر لاخذ الخبرة المطلوبة 
وفية فيديوهات كتيرة علي النت تشرح الجهاز نفسة


----------



## د احمد بكر (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي صقر 
لتعلم المساحة عليك النزول عمليا الي ارض الواقع وليكن في البداية بدون اجر لاخذ الخبرة المطلوبة 
وفية فيديوهات كتيرة علي النت تشرح الجهاز نفسة


----------



## اكرم جبار (9 مارس 2012)

د احمد اني شاكر الجهود اجو منك نشر كراس لتعلم جهاز التوتل استيشن وذالك للحاجه الماسه او ارشادنا الى اي جهه تنشر الكراس التعليمي بالعربي حتى لوكانت مقابل مادي مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mohammed Ra (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام 
املك جهاو توتال ستيشن نوع لايكا ts06 ولم استلم مع الجهاز الاقراص الخاصة بالتعاريف للكيبل وكذلك البرنامج الخاص بتصدير واستيراد النقاط . ارجو من حضراتكم اعطائي الطريقة لتعريف الكيبل وكذلك البرنامج اعلاه وطريقة استيراد النقاط او طريقة التوصيل بين الجهاز والكومبيوتر
مع خالص شكري وامتناني للجميع


----------



## محمد عبد الغفار ال (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخى الكريم بعد التحية 

قد تعبت من محاولات البحث عن تعريف كيبل (usb ) جهاز سوكيا set 310 على ويندوز 7 & 64 bt ويئست تماما من تعريفة على ال لاب توب 
فارجوا ممن لدية التعريف وكيفية تعريفة على الجهاز مساعدتي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خيروبارك الله فيك*


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (22 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
احتاج العمل في التوتل ستيشن gts 235 للطرق على شكل خطوات اذا مافي ازعاج لحظرتكم ...................مع الشكر الجزيل*


----------



## بلال90 (28 مارس 2012)

*احتاج الى برنامج لتصحيح الباريميتر لجهاز توبكون 225 
وللضروره القصوى*


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (30 مارس 2012)

_*مشكورين اخواني*_


----------



## امجد القريشي (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم د.احمد بكر 
انا اشكرك على هذا المجهود الطيب من قبلكم وانتم تقدمون خدماتكم لكل طلبة علم المساحة راجين من الله العلي القدير ان يمن عليكم بالصحة والعافية لما فية صلاح هذه الامة ولنشر العلم وتعليم الناس (المساحين والمهندسين ) وايصالهم الى اعلى درجات الثقة بالنفس واعمار الوطن العربي باحسن حالات الاعمار .لكن عندي سؤال دكتورنا الفاضل هل هناك بنامج بين جهاز الكمبيوتر جهاز توبكون gts-230n واذا كان موجود هل لي من نسخة وكيفية استعماله هذا ولكم الشكر والتقدير 
اخوكم :-امجد القريشي


----------



## امجد القريشي (18 مايو 2012)

د.احمد السلام عليكم 
ارجو افادتي ببرنامج على الحسوب يعمل مع جهاز توبكون gts-230n لنقل المعلومات من جهاز التوبكون الى الحاسوب


----------



## امجد القريشي (21 مايو 2012)

ما هي نسبة الخطأ المسموح به عند عدم ضبط التلت


----------



## امجد القريشي (21 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم د احمد ارجو منك الرد على اسئلتي التي وجهتا لك ولك من الشكر الجزيل والسلام


----------



## د احمد بكر (21 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي امجد 
بالنسبة لتوصيل جهاز توبكون للكمبيوتر جرب Topcon Link
او T-comm 
وبالبحث عليهم علي النت سوف تجد نسخ متوفرة من كلا البرنامجين 
اما الخطأ في التلت فلابد ان يكون مساويا للصفر في الاعمال المساحية الدقيقة


----------



## عاطف الزغبى (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

عندى سؤال هام جدا وضوروى للعمل به فى الموقع

عندى نقطه معلومة الاحداثيات فقط واريد معرفة احداثيات نقطتين مجهولتين ؟
كيف احصل على الاحداثيات بجهاز توتال استيشن موديل Nikon - NPL 632

ارجوا الافادة سريعا وهام للغايه وبالتفصيل حتى اتفهم الشرح .... شكرا لكل من اجتهد فى الاجابه وشكر الله له

للعلم احداثيات النقطة المعلومه هى 
E = 236936.1124
N = 2710420.2323

مسافة النقطة المجهولة الأولى من النقطة المعلومه الواقف عليها الجهاز هى = 5.932 M
والنقطة الثانية من نقس المكان هى = 36.921 M


----------



## احسان الجنابي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن كتاب باللغة العربية لتعليم التوتل ستيشن نوع توبكون es 105
مع العلم ان هذا الجهاز قريب من اصدار سوكيا set250x


----------



## د احمد بكر (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ عاطف 
مش ينفع اشتغل بنقطة واحدة واجيب احداثيات نقط اخري 
للعمل لابد من نقطتين معلومتين الاحداثيات او نقطة واتجاة الشمال


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (18 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي هذا الموضوع د احمد. انا اريد ان اشتري توتال ستيشن من نوع توبكون ويوجد امامي جهازين واحد من نوع gts 105 n والاخر gts 230 n حابب اعرف مالفرق بينهما وبماذا تنصحني مع انه يوجد فارق كبير في السعر والمواصفات متشابهة و105 هو الاقل سعرا
الامر هام جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبده67 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك يا د احمد على هذه النصائح الذى يقع فيها البعض من الاخوه المساحين ولا يدرى وزادكم الله من علمه


----------



## محمد الرمضاني (21 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي لك د احمد ممكن تعرفنا عن العاكس الورقي واذا امكن صورة


----------



## صلاح حامدابويوسف (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور احمد


----------



## almzuri (21 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام عليكم 
اخي الدكتور احمد ممكن تساعدني ؟ عندي جهاز الجديد توبكون es-105 يوجد مع الجهاز فلاش ميموري كيف استطيع نقل الاحداثيات من الحاسبة الى الجهاز وباي صيغة لكي يستطيع الجهاز التعرف على النقاط انا جربت بطريقة التكست بس ما نفعت عندي مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## د احمد بكر (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ABDULLA ZAKI قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا علي هذا الموضوع د احمد. انا اريد ان اشتري توتال ستيشن من نوع توبكون ويوجد امامي جهازين واحد من نوع gts 105 n والاخر gts 230 n حابب اعرف مالفرق بينهما وبماذا تنصحني مع انه يوجد فارق كبير في السعر والمواصفات متشابهة و105 هو الاقل سعرا
> الامر هام جزاكم الله خيرا


 اخي الكريم انا لم اتعامل مع 105
ولكني تعاملت مع 235 وهو جهاز قديم الي حد ما 
ومن وجهة نظري ان تشرح لنا امكانياتك المادية وحدود عملك ودقتة واعرض عليك رايي


----------



## د احمد بكر (21 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد الرمضاني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحياتي لك د احمد ممكن تعرفنا عن العاكس الورقي واذا امكن صورة


نتيجة بحث Google عن الصور حول http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/6/4/7/0/4/5/webimg/534454931_o.jpg

دي صورة للشيت برزم او العاكس الورقي 
وهو يعكس الشعاع من جهاز التوتال مثل العاكس العادي ولكن تختلف قيمة المعامل لة فغالبا تكون قيمة مساوية للصفر 
ويسها استعمالة في الاماكن التي لا يصل لها البرزم العادي


----------



## د احمد بكر (21 أكتوبر 2012)

almzuri قال:


> سلام عليكم
> اخي الدكتور احمد ممكن تساعدني ؟ عندي جهاز الجديد توبكون es-105 يوجد مع الجهاز فلاش ميموري كيف استطيع نقل الاحداثيات من الحاسبة الى الجهاز وباي صيغة لكي يستطيع الجهاز التعرف على النقاط انا جربت بطريقة التكست بس ما نفعت عندي مع جزيل الشكر



اخي الكريم انا لم اعمل علي هذا الجهاز من قبل ولكن في عموم اجهزة توبكون الحديثة يمكن ان تحول النقاط الي فيل كاد او ملف تكست وقد يكون العيب صياغة الملف نفسة او هناك اخطاء عند التحويل افتح الملف التكست او ارسلة هنا ونشوف اية المشكلة بالظبط


----------



## mohey nagy (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
برجاء الرد للاهميه 
انا ساعمل بمجال الطرق بالمملكه باذن الله وساقوم بالعمل على جهاز lieca builder 405 واريد بعض المعلومات عن الجهاز او منيوال له او لاقرب جهاز له فى الاستخدام 
ثانيا اريد معرفه اهم استخدامات التوتل بالمشروع (طرق).....
وجزاكم الله خيرا....


----------



## mohey nagy (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا انا احب اشكر اعضاء الموقع والقائمين عليه على كل المعلومات اللى بجد بنستفيد بيها وبتزود معلوماتنا فالمجال وكنت احب اعرف بعض الاستفسارات ::

1-انا ساقوم بالعمل على جهاز lieca builder 405 واريد بعض المعلومات عن الجهاز او منيوال له او لاقرب جهاز له فى الاستخدام 
2-اريد بعض النقاط المرفوعه لاحد مشاريع الطرق كى استخدمها فى برنامج اللاند للتعلم عليه 
3-اهم الليسبات المستخدمه لمشروع الطرق الاكثر استخداما فقط ..
................................................
وجزاكم الله خيرا واعانكم على الخير دائما


----------



## عاطف الزغبى (22 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لإهتمامك د.أحمد وشكرا للمعلومات 
وارجوا من الله ان يزيدك من العلم وتنفع به المسلمين ويؤجرك الله على ذلك


----------



## shai7`on (30 أكتوبر 2012)

السادة الافاضل 
لدى جهاز Sokkia SDL 50 
يعمل بقامة كود
ليس لدى التعريفات او البرنامج الخاص بة 
اكون شاكر لكم للمساعدة 
[email protected]


----------



## محمدالديبة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لوسمحتم اريدمعرفة منوال نيكون 332وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالديبة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الشرح المتوفر حالياللنيكون يناسب الجهاز الاحدث لكنى احتاج الجهاز العادى وشكرا


----------



## محمدالديبة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

تحياتى الى كل من يعمل او يساهم فى اتمام هذا العمل ولكم من الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدالديبة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

تحياتى الى كل من يعمل اويساهم فى اتمام هذا العمل ولكم من الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدالديبة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

تحياتى الى كل من يعمل او يساهم فى اتمام هذا العمل ولكم من الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدالديبة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكركم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالديبة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

رجائى يااخوانى اريدشرح جهاز نيكون 332


----------



## ali-alazizi (6 نوفمبر 2012)

أشكركم جميعاً


----------



## hassan.algabry (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ياريت لو عندك برنامج سيمليشن للتوتال تنزله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس اليمن الجديد (28 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
ماهي التصحيحات التي تجرى على اجهزة التوتال ستيشن وهل يوجد تصحيحات تلقائية للجهاز .


----------



## هانى محمد حسن (2 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم . اريد شرح وتوضيح لبرنامج المحطه الحره وفيما تستخدم .جزاكم الله خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------



## mohammad noradin (9 مايو 2013)

اريد تعريف usbلي توبكون رجائا


----------



## mohammad noradin (9 مايو 2013)

سلام عليكم يا اخوانى اريد تعريف usb لتبكون 230 فقط تعريف usbوشكرا لكم


----------



## magicschool (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ما المقصود بثابت العاكس ( التفسير العلمى ) وامتى أستخدم وضعية المنشور 0 أو -30 فى جهاز توتال توبكون


----------



## filaha (13 مايو 2014)

ابي المانيال لجهاز المحطة الشاملة set 3x بالعربي وشكرا .


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (14 مايو 2014)

*تسلم اخي العزيز 
بارك الله بك *​


----------



## mamathashem (14 مايو 2014)

سلام عليكم هل ممكن ان احصل على فيدو شرح لتوتل استيشن ts06 plus ,وشكرااا


----------



## محمد جمال1000 (18 مايو 2014)

ياريت ياجماعة الى عندة شرح جهاذ توبكون es105 يبعتوهلى وليكم الشكر


----------



## adel hhh (20 مايو 2014)

*خطوات عملية الرفع المساحي بالتوتال استيشن نيكون 332*


----------



## د احمد بكر (21 مايو 2014)

اغلب برامج سوكيا تعمل بنفس الطريقة والاجهزة الجديدة من توبكون es 107


----------



## Eng sameh zaid (21 مايو 2014)

شباب انا الان مخلص سنه ثانيه واعتقد انو انا مش فاهم كيفيه استخدام التوتال ستيشن بشكل المطلوب
هل هذا الشي طبيعي اخذ دورات وبتحسن مع الايام اولازم اعيد الماده


----------



## adnan09090 (25 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا بس سؤال اذا ممكن سؤال :
كيف اوزع مقدار الخطأ على النقط اذا زرعة نقط واريد توزيع مقار الخطأ عليهم مضلع مفتوع او مغلق
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## د احمد بكر (27 مايو 2014)

adnan09090 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بس سؤال اذا ممكن سؤال :
> كيف اوزع مقدار الخطأ على النقط اذا زرعة نقط واريد توزيع مقار الخطأ عليهم مضلع مفتوع او مغلق
> جزاك الله كل خير


لتوزيع الخطأ يجب ان يكون الخطأ اولا مقبولا 
لمعرفة حدود القبول لاخطاء الترافرس وكيفية التصحيح يرجي مراجعة الترافرسات


----------



## ابوبكرالباقرعمر (28 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ahmedalshahat (29 مايو 2014)

يا ريت ممكن شرح لجهاز سوكيا cx


----------



## Hani Younis (31 مايو 2014)

الله يعطيكم العافيه يا اخوانب اريد برنامج محاكاه لجهاز لايكا 1100


----------



## حمزه يونس (8 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم انا مساح جديد وخريج جديد من الاردن ومقيم بالرياض واشتغلت على توتال ستيشن لايكا 407 وفي شغلات بتصعب علي وما في حد يساعدنيي لانه كل اللي معي باكستانيه ومش راضيين يساعدوني وبتمنى الاقي حد يساعدني ولكم زيل الشكر


----------



## yaman-ya (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## roverman1 (15 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم... إذا بالإمكان تنزيل برنامج topcon link وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## نضال هديب (15 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم دكتور احمد وشكراً لك على الشرح 
اخي العزيز اسمح لي بتعليق بسيط على كثرة طلب المهندسين والمساحين لكتيب تشغيل اجهزة التوتال نوضحا كالتالي:
1- على الاغلب النسبة الاكبر من الذين يطلبون الكتيب حديثي التخرج ولم يتدربوا على الاجهزة .
2- نسبة كبيرة من الذين يطلبون الكتيب ليست لديهم الخبرة السابقة الطولية ولم يعملوا على عدة اجهزة.
3- ان سرعة طلب العمل من المساحين من قبل الشركات او مؤسسات المقاولات فور تعيينهم دون إعطاءهم فرصة للتدرب على الاجهزة المساحية الموجدة او البحث عن المعلومات اللازمة خاصة عندما تكون الاجهزة المساحية المتوفرة قديمة ولا يوجد اي دليل استخدام.
4- نعم ان مبدأ عمل التوتال متشابه ولكن يلزم توفير الوقت الكافي للتدرب وخاصة في الجهزة الحديثة.
5- يلزم ان يتم التواصل من قبل المهندسين والمساحيين مع وكلاء الاجهزة لمساعدتهم في الحصول على صورة من دليل المستخدم . 
مع التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## wal_am2 (18 يونيو 2014)

_*ارجو من سيادتكم شرح لجهاز
شرح جهاز لايكا ts06plus 
وبارك الله فيكم 
*_​


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 يونيو 2014)

نضال هديب قال:


> السلام عليكم دكتور احمد وشكراً لك على الشرح
> اخي العزيز اسمح لي بتعليق بسيط على كثرة طلب المهندسين والمساحين لكتيب تشغيل اجهزة التوتال نوضحا كالتالي:
> 1- على الاغلب النسبة الاكبر من الذين يطلبون الكتيب حديثي التخرج ولم يتدربوا على الاجهزة .
> 2- نسبة كبيرة من الذين يطلبون الكتيب ليست لديهم الخبرة السابقة الطولية ولم يعملوا على عدة اجهزة.
> ...



كلامك صحيح اخي نضال 
بدليل انة بمجرد التدرب علي اكثر من جهاز سيكون لدية خلفية جيدة باغلب البرامج وموديلات الاجهزة بعد فترة لن يسال عن منوال اي جهاز


----------



## abogaser_2010 (20 يونيو 2014)

ماهى خطوات استخدام توتال ستيشن set 500 فى رفع المناسيب فقط ؟


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (22 يونيو 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

موضوع مفيد جدا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## samnet2020 (17 يوليو 2014)

الأخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس مساحة في مدينة جدة سأغادر السعودية قريبا 
لدي جهاز توتال ستيشن سوكيا sokkia cx-107 مستعمل وبحالة جيدة جدا ومازال تحت الضمان ارغب في بيعه
ورقمي هو 0561722982 / 0509843530


----------



## د احمد بكر (18 يوليو 2014)

ممكن اخي تقول السعر واذا كان فية امكانية لنقلة لمصر ؟


----------



## علي ميرغنى محمد (19 يوليو 2014)

كيفية العمل بالتوتال ستيشن


----------



## nimo007 (19 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم اريد كتب شرح جهاز SOKKIA sx103


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (30 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم وكل العام وانتم بخير بعيد الفطر السعيد 
لو اتحصل كتاب يشرح استخدام جهاز لايكا 406 ولك التحية والشكر


----------



## Imhemmed (5 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم أريد برنامج نقل الملفات من جهاز leica tc805 إلى الكمبيوتر


----------



## samnet2020 (6 أغسطس 2014)

القيمة 18,000 ريال مع العلم بأنه تم شرائه من وكيل سوكيا بجدة قبل اقل من عام بقيمة 25,000 ريال


----------



## samnet2020 (6 أغسطس 2014)

لا أستطيع الإلتزام بالنقل لمصر


----------



## Shikoooooo (6 أغسطس 2014)

_بارك الله فيك و جزاك كلّ الخير_​


----------



## مصطفي عبدالرحمن1 (17 أغسطس 2014)

انا عايز شرح توتال ستيشن تبكون o s 103 الجهاز جديد ومش عارف اوصل لأي معلومات عنه


----------



## مروان فيصل (6 سبتمبر 2014)

قسم المساحه


----------



## survsomy (8 سبتمبر 2014)

كيف يمكن إيجاد مسافة بين نقطتين باستخدام إحداثيات النقطتين


----------



## Saif Elsayer (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزيت خيرا...


----------



## blackfalgon (12 سبتمبر 2014)

عندي مشكلة اني خريج من سنة ونص المهم خبرتي عل اجهزة ما كتير 
صادفت مشكلة عند ضبط الافقية والتسامت محاور اكس و واي ما عم تكون نسبة الخطا كقيمة 0 ممكن -4''-8''
هاد عم ياثر عم حس عل قراءات 
ما هو الحل المناسب هل يحتاج الجهاز الى معايرة جديدة 
جهاز توبكون 
المشروع كوبري


----------



## أركان الديار (16 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة تشغيل توتل استيشن نوع ts02
وادا امكن بالعربي بارك الله فيكم


----------



## survsomy (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عندى جهاز لايكا 1203 اثناء عمليه set up للجهاز دائما العادى بيظهر على الشاشه مقدار الخطا او الفرق بين الاحداثيات المرصوده للنقاط والاحداثيات المدخله مسبقا فى الحله الى انا باتكلم عنها بيظهر نقط ولا تظهر اى ارقام او حتى اصفار


----------



## azk (8 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
ان امكن اذا يوجد شرح فيديو عن nikon nivo 5c هذا النوع استخداماته وتطبيقاته
رفع وتوقيع والبرامج الاخرى


----------



## ماء ورمال (20 أكتوبر 2014)

هل يجد طريقة لرصد خطوط بدلا من نقاط بالترمبل او التي اس سي او الجي بي اس؟


----------



## Eng.Mahmoud.nor (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*ارجوا الاهتمام*

يوجد لدى مساحه 300 فدان كنت اريد من حضراتكم ان تفيدنى عن كيفيه العمل على رفع هذه المساحه وتنفيذها على الاوتكاد وعن فريق العمل معى كم فرد ؟


----------



## الاولى (14 نوفمبر 2014)

وجهة نظر حضرتك محترمة وصحيحة جدا وكلام مظبوط


----------



## yaman-ya (24 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## yaman-ya (24 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## medo deba (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*[email protected]*



د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني من لدية اي سؤال حول التوتال ستيشن
> فليسأله وان شاء الله سوف اجيب عليه انا والاخوة المحترفين
> ​اريد شرح فيديو لجهاز Total Station lieca viva 2013


----------



## salemdammona (1 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
هدا شرح متواضع مني اليكم على جهاز توتل استيشن لايكا 407
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-p8c08amOo


----------



## adel457 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

طريقه حساب الزوايا الافقيه والمسافه الافقيه


----------



## الباحث عن التطور (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ف ماهي سبب مشكلة هذا الخطا في توقيع النقاط؟


----------



## حمدي الخولي (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووووور


----------



## غاوي علم1 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## غاوي علم1 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

اما عن السؤال اعمل حاليا في مشروع وضع له نقاط جي بي اس وعند العمل فيه على التوتال وجد هناك فرق فغيرنا الاسكيل فاكتور وبدانا بالعمل ولكن عند توقيع النقاط وحساب مسافتها عن طريق الاتوكاد وحساب مسافتها على ارض الواقع هنالك اختلاف وخاصة كلما كبرت المسافة وهذا طبيعي والان سوف نعمل في البنية التحتية لنفس المشروع ولنفرض تم توقيع المناهل بالاحداثيات فسوف يكون فرق بالمسافة افلا يؤثر ذلك بعدد المواسير بين المنهولين او اذا كان الاختلاف بسيط سوف يتم عمل منطقة فارغة بين المواسير 
اذا كان كلامي صحيح ارجو الافادة بالحل ..........وشكرا


----------



## عزت محروس (27 ديسمبر 2014)

غاوي علم1 قال:


> اما عن السؤال اعمل حاليا في مشروع وضع له نقاط جي بي اس وعند العمل فيه على التوتال وجد هناك فرق فغيرنا الاسكيل فاكتور وبدانا بالعمل ولكن عند توقيع النقاط وحساب مسافتها عن طريق الاتوكاد وحساب مسافتها على ارض الواقع هنالك اختلاف وخاصة كلما كبرت المسافة وهذا طبيعي والان سوف نعمل في البنية التحتية لنفس المشروع ولنفرض تم توقيع المناهل بالاحداثيات فسوف يكون فرق بالمسافة افلا يؤثر ذلك بعدد المواسير بين المنهولين او اذا كان الاختلاف بسيط سوف يتم عمل منطقة فارغة بين المواسير
> اذا كان كلامي صحيح ارجو الافادة بالحل ..........وشكرا


نعم اخي الكريم يوجد فرق بين الجي بي اس والتوتال وهو ان مقدار الاسكيل فاكتور ولكن حين العمل فى المشاريع وخاصة الانشاءات لابد من ارجاع الاسكيل الى 1
بمعنى ان ال 1 م على الرسم يكون 1 م تماما على الطبيعه لذلك يجب ان تقوم بأرجاع الاسكيل الى 1 فى التوتال


----------



## غاوي علم1 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

عزت محروس قال:


> نعم اخي الكريم يوجد فرق بين الجي بي اس والتوتال وهو ان مقدار الاسكيل فاكتور ولكن حين العمل فى المشاريع وخاصة الانشاءات لابد من ارجاع الاسكيل الى 1
> بمعنى ان ال 1 م على الرسم يكون 1 م تماما على الطبيعه لذلك يجب ان تقوم بأرجاع الاسكيل الى 1 فى التوتال


شكرا لاهتمامك ولكن عند ارجاع الاسكيل الى 1 لن احصل على احداثيات ال جي بي اس والتي انا اساسا اشتغلت بناء على هذه النقاط


----------



## عزت محروس (30 ديسمبر 2014)

اختار اقرب نقطه جى بي اس للمشروع ك استيشن وارصد النقطه الاخري باك واقبل بالخطا ثم قم بتوقيع نقطة الباك وقم بتثبيت مكانها الجديد هذا كله على اسكيل 1 ثم استمر العمل


----------



## غاوي علم1 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

سيد عزت الا يعني هذا انك تعتمد على خط قاعدة فيه خطأ ليأتي كل عمل فيما بعد خطأ وانه سوف يكون هناك تباين بالابعاد بين الاتوكاد والواقع ولناخذ مثال بعد ركن المبني والذي عملته بناء على نفس النقاط قبل تعديل الاسكيل ال1 ونفس البعد بعد عمل الذي تفضلت به 
ثانيا ماهو الوضع لو قررت ان اوقع المناهيل بال gps


----------



## tamer sallam (1 يناير 2015)

اخى الكريم اعتقد ان المشكلة بالجهاز ويجب عمل معايرة للجهاز


----------



## غاوي علم1 (1 يناير 2015)

tamer sallam قال:


> اخى الكريم اعتقد ان المشكلة بالجهاز ويجب عمل معايرة للجهاز


ليس لمعايرة الجهاز علاقة بمثل هذه الحالة وعموما لقد تم معايرة الجهاز اكثر من مرة والنتيجة نفسها


----------



## aboanas1 (2 يناير 2015)

في المشاريع الكبيره لابد من استعمال السكيل فاكتور لكي لايكون هناك فرق في الاحداثيات ويتم التسليم بناءا على المراصد الموجوده دون تغيير وتحسب الكميات الحقيقيه مع استعمال السكيل فاكتور أما في المشاريع صغيرة المساحه والمحصوره مثل الأبنيه السكنيه والمواقع المحصوره فيجب وضع السكيل فاكتور 1 لكي لايتم تشويه أبعاد المحاور مما يؤثر على دقة التنفيذ


----------



## عزت محروس (2 يناير 2015)

غاوي علم1 قال:


> سيد عزت الا يعني هذا انك تعتمد على خط قاعدة فيه خطأ ليأتي كل عمل فيما بعد خطأ وانه سوف يكون هناك تباين بالابعاد بين الاتوكاد والواقع ولناخذ مثال بعد ركن المبني والذي عملته بناء على نفس النقاط قبل تعديل الاسكيل ال1 ونفس البعد بعد عمل الذي تفضلت به
> ثانيا ماهو الوضع لو قررت ان اوقع المناهيل بال gps


 المشكله الحقيقية ان المصمم لا يعمل على اسكيل فاكتور كما انك تقوم بالرسم على الاوتوكاد بدون اسكيل فاكتور وقيمة الاسكيل فاكتور متغيرة من نقطه لاخرى نعم اخى انا اعتمد على خط قاعده اذا قررت ان تقوم بالتوقيع بال g.p.s يمكنك استخدام اسكيل فاكتور عكسي ان صح التعبير بمعنى انك فى التوتال مثلا ندخل قيمة الاسكيل فاكتور 0.9996 على سبيل المثال اى كل 1 م يقاس على انه 0.996 اما فى الجى بي اس كى نحصل على اسكيل 1 مع التوتال تكون قيمة ال اسكيل 1.0004 وهذا على حسب طبيعة المشروع الذي تعمل به


----------



## غاوي علم1 (2 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم اشكر الجميع للاهتمام 
في بداية المشروع وبعد تعديل الاسكيل وقبل البدء باعمال التوقيع تنبهت لهذه المشكلة وهي عدم تطابق المسافات بين الواقع والمخطط وجاءت ببالي فكرة العمل على النقاط الرئيسة باسكيل ومن ثم تحويل الاسكيل الى 1 عند البدء بالتوقيع ولكن لكبر مساحة المشروع لم استطيع تخيل ماهي النتائج المترتبة على هذه الخطوة فعدلت عن التفكير بها اما الان وقد انتهيت من المباني ورسو البنى التحتية على الشركة التي اعمل بها مباشرة ذهب تفكيريالى ان المسافة بين المنهولين الموقعات بالتوتال سوف تختلف عن المسافة المقاسة بالمتر وبالتالي بعدد المواسير لذا طرحت هذ المشكلة على الملتقى واهتم بعض الاخوة بالموضوع مشكورين وعلى راسهم السيد عزت محروس ولكن للامانة الى الان لم احصل على اجابة مباشرة فالاجابة الوحيدة القريبة هي ان ارجع الاسكيل الى 1 وهذا يعني ان المنهول الموجود بمنتصف الطريق ويبعد عن بنائين بعدا متساويا سوف يكون على الواقع قريب الى احد الابنية اكثر من الاخر كما ان طول الطريق والموقع سابقا على الاسكيل القديم سوف يختلف بعد توقيع المناهل


----------



## حماده السامولي (14 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته موضوع مهم جداا واريد ان اشكر د/ احمد علي هذا المجهود الرائع واسال الله ان يجازيه خير الجزاء
وسؤالي لك د/احمد هو هل تؤثر قيم الزوايا في حساب قيم الاحداثيات حيث انه من المعروف ان قيمة الزوايا من 30 -لي 120 تكون حسابتها دقيقة
فكيف تؤثر الزوايا اقل من 30 واكبر من 120 علي النتائج خاصة اذا كان العمل في توقيع نقاط اعمدة وتكون الزوايا او الانحرافات 15 درجه واحيانا اخري 200 برجاء الافادة وعفوا علي الاطالة وشكرا


----------



## المصمم النابغة (21 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هناك جهاز Total station اسمه Totalstation 80zoom series واريد ان اعرف مدى قوته وهل هو عملي وسلس وكذلك الصيانة والتشغيل وهل له وكالة في المملكة العربية السعودية واذا كان له دليل للاستخدام هل هناك امكانية ان احصل عليه


----------



## بوقعيقيص (23 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اريد شرح معايرة توتل ستيشن leica 407 ​


----------



## qawsedrftgyy (24 يناير 2015)

*منوال topcon 235*

هذا ممكن يفيدك:28:


----------



## بكر عمر (25 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## سمكو (27 يناير 2015)

يا ريت شرح كيفية تحوبل نقاط المسح من الدرحة 3 الى الدرجة 6 و بالعكس ,مع كيفية التطبيق في السيفل , وشكرا


----------



## حماده السامولي (27 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل هناك من يقدر يفيدنا في قيمة الانحراف ما بين 30 - 120 كيف تؤثر الذياده عن 120 او تقل عن 30 مثلا اذا كانت الزاوية في حدود 15 درجه او تزيد عن 225 درجه هل يؤثر هذا التفاوت علي دقة حساب الاحداثيات
ارجو المشاركه حتي تعم الفائده


----------



## أبوتقي (27 يناير 2015)

د أحمد 
تحية طيبة لك علي المعلومات المفيدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوتقي (27 يناير 2015)

عندي سؤال 
عندي جهاز سوكيا في الموقع مع المقاول
عند الربط بين نقطتين لا تتغير المسافة مع تغيير الاسكيل فاكتور لكن تتغير الاحداثيات 
وعلي العكس عند استخدام جهاز لايكا تتغير المسافة والاحداثيات بتغيير الاسكيل
أتصلت بتوكيل سوكيا جاء الي الموقع وشيك علي التوتال وقالي هحل الموضوع وارجع لكن لايوجد رد
فما رأيك


----------



## مسين ناصر القنازي (27 يناير 2015)

شكر على نصائحكم القيمه 
لكم جميعا


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (4 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم شرح جهاز سوكيا بورست
ضرورى مشكورين ......


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (9 فبراير 2015)

ممكن نعرف كيف يتم استلام الاعمال المدنية في التوتال وهل يمكن استخدام في استلام الاعمال الانشائية مثل الاعمدة والقواعد وكيف بارك الله فيك\


----------



## م/ابوسعيد (12 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم د/احمد بكر
هل فية برنامج بيعمل محاكاة للتوتال استيشن بشكل ممتاز ؟
اذا فية ياريت تفيدنا به ولك خالص الشكر .


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## civil.civill4 (16 فبراير 2015)

اخوية العزيز ممكن برنامجLeica mining editor hاو برنامج يؤدي نفس المهام


----------



## احمد الياسين (16 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم .. لدي جهاز لايكا tps1200 كيف اجعل منه ان يقرا احداثيات حقيقه .. باضافه اي شي . وشكراااا


----------



## civil.civill4 (17 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ممكن برنامج Leica mining editorالذي يعمل على تحويل من صيغة xml الى GSI


----------



## civil.civill4 (19 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم دكتور احمد ممكن اساعدني في برنامج يحول من صيغة الاكسل الى صغة gsi


----------



## amz48 (9 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
انا شاب ادرس تخصص ماسح طبوغرافيا و جديد في ميدان العمل حيث انني اقوم بتربص و لدي عدة اسئلة اذا ممكن تساعدنني 
ممكن احد الاخوة او الاساتذتي يعطيني ساعة من وقته على السكايب لمساعدتي و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## En.Survey (9 مارس 2015)

وفقكم الله ....


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (10 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم مهندس وليد 
عندس سوال عن توتل ستيشن لايكا 06 plus 
كيف ارفع واجعة بناية 
لانه تظهر النقاط على شكل خط بالاوتوكاد
وكيف اسقط واجهة البناية بالتوتل


----------



## En.Survey (11 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ...
اني بأمس الحاجه الى كتاب شرح التوتال نوع topcon es 105 .... وفقكم الله ....


----------



## elzaeemone (15 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الليبي2008 (23 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله 1000 خير


----------



## محمد علي الزهيرات (26 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ممكن كتاب عن توبكونes 105 وشكرا


----------



## محمدجمرى (7 أبريل 2015)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم لدى طلب وليس رد: اريد كتيبى تشغيل توتال استيشن لايكا وgps rtk باللغة العربية ؟ عموما الاجهزة تؤدى نفس العمل لكن الاختلاف فى الخطوات والمسميات الخاصة بكل جهاز


----------



## masry_151 (8 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحت كنت عايز برنامح ينزل الاحداثيات من جهاز لايكا ts06 إلى الأوتوكاد


----------



## eng_m7md_h (9 أبريل 2015)

اخي العزيز
مع جهاز سوكيا set 310k عند عمل رفع لاي خطوط بمسافات كبيرة دائما 20 كيلومتر مثلا يوجد فروق بالمناسيب يصل لمترين او اكثر مع العلم بانني اتاكد تمام التاكد من ضبط الافقيه والتسامت والتلت وكذلك افقية العاكس وقمت بمعايرة الجهاز اكثر من مرة بالتوكيل
ارجو ايضاح السبب ان امكن وطريقة علاجه ان امكن ببرنامج لتصحيح المناسيب
وانا اعلم ان دقة التوتل ضعيفة في المناسيب بسبب دخول قيمة الزاوية الرأسية في حساب المنسوب ولكن كما ذكرت فانها خطوط طويلة جدا يصعب دخول الميزان لسلسلة هذه المناسيب
واسف على الاطالة


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (10 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم جمعة مباركة للجميع 
انا مهندس مساحة وتحصلت على جهاز مساحة نوع لايكا الرفع والتسقيط الحمد لله ولكن السؤال 
1كيف يتم رفع حي سكني بجهاز التوتال هل يجب عمل مضلع حول المباني السكنية وهل من الممكن رفع الاراضي مساحة 2هكتار او التي يتطلب فيها نقل الجهاز الى اكثر من نقطة بدون عمل المظلعات .
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_m7md_h (10 أبريل 2015)

اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال في عمل المضلعات باستخدام التوتل ستيشن سوكيا set 310k هل يمكن تخزين القراءات كانحرافات ومسافات بالجهاز بحيث تخرج في صورة ملف كالاحداثيات ام يجب اخذها في دفتر ملاحظات ؟
وما هو الملف الذي يخرج من الجهاز بامتداد CRD ؟؟؟؟


----------



## shaaban36 (21 أبريل 2015)

ياريت حد يفيدنى بشرح تريمبل m3


----------



## مصعب العرب (21 أبريل 2015)

سلام عليكم ممكن طلب اريد طريقة تسقيط الاحداثيات ورفعها بخاصية الريسكشون topcon اذا امكن


----------



## mohamedanwar45 (2 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ما هو معامل abs للعاكس وما هو معامل لايكا وياريت لو شرح اكتر عن موضوع العواكس وطريقة عملها وما هو ارتفاع العاكس فى حالة العاكس الورقى هل هو المسافة من سنتر العاكس الى طرف العاكس ام ماذا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (8 مايو 2015)

اين انت يا دكتور ابو بكر


----------



## yacine taleb (9 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي أنا أملك جهاز لايكا 1205+ تي سي أر بي و كل ما أعرفه هو رفع ممساحي لقطعة معينة 
فأريد مثلا أن أتعلم كيفية تتوتيد لنقاط - نقل البينات من الكومبيتر الى الجهز - معرفة استقامة نقاط على خط واحد ....هكذا أمور 
و على فكرة أنا مهتم أكثر بمشاريع الطرق


----------



## yacine taleb (10 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله نعالى و بركاته أنا أخوك ياسين من الجزائر حيث صادفني نفس المشروع و لكن ليس سد بل طريق و لكن الطريقة واحدة ببرنامج covadis حيث هناك أمر cubature entre 2 mnt يعني حساب كميات سواء حفر أم ردم بين خريطتين كنتوريتين مؤخوذين من نفس المحطات
و من خلالها يقوم بحساب الكميات


----------



## brakat2011 (17 مايو 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بشتغل على توتال sokia DX103 AC وبتوجهنى بعض الصعوبال عند تغير jop لازم يتم عمل stup من جديد وان الجهاز موجود فيه الويندوز والدوس ولا يمكننى عند عمل رفع لنقطة ان اقراء الاحداثيات من على الشاشه قبل حفظها وشكرا *


----------



## noor-noor (9 يونيو 2015)

كيفية تسقيط البناية بتوتل استيشن لايكا ts 02


----------



## عقيل الاسدي (26 يونيو 2015)

ياريت فديو تعليم او كتاب لتوبكون gts 750 مع التحيه


----------



## MOHMED KAREEM (26 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني محتاج برنامج 
LEICA Geo Office Tools


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (1 يوليو 2015)

ممكن asbuilt


----------



## عقيل الاسدي (4 يوليو 2015)

من لديه اي شي عن جهاز توبكون gts 750 ويندوز وتوب سيرفر اكون ممنون


----------



## eng.alkohlany (8 يوليو 2015)

مهندس مساحة جديد دفعة 2013 أخي الدكتور احمد بكر ياااااريت ترفع لنا كتاب او شرح بالعربي عن كيكفية علاج هذه الاخطاء كا التسامت وخطتء الانحراف ووماهي هذه الاخطاء للنقطه المحتله وكيكفية علاجها ؟؟ وخصواصا اذا تم القرات ونتهى عمل الحقل ولم يتبقى إلا معالاجات المكتب وهذه بطبع بدها خبره ودرايه ومهاره فياريت تدلنا على علاج أمثال أخطاء كهذه ولو في شتات أكسل وخواتمك مباركه


----------



## eng.alkohlany (8 يوليو 2015)

د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي دفع الله
> اولا: جزاك الله خيرا علي مشاركاتك المتميزة فانت حقا عضو مميز جدا
> ثانيا : بالنسبة لسؤال الاستشاري
> فله اجابة من عدة اوجة
> ...


أخي المهندس الدكتور أحمد بكر أتمنى أن تكون في اتم الصحة والعافية ياريت ترفع لنا على كتاب كيكفة علاج هذه الاخطاء وغيرها في المكتب وخصوصا لو هناك شيت أكسل لحل مثل ذه المشاكل


----------



## محمدكامل (23 يوليو 2015)

يوجد جهاز نيكون موديل 2015 موديل nikon dtm-322 يعمل بعدد ( 4) بطاريات قلم قابله للشحن - التدريب مجانا - ضمان عامان - شراء من الوكيل مباشرة - يقيس 2300 متر - تخزين 25000 نقطه - لاتوجد مشكله فى البطاريات على المدى الطويل


----------



## محمدكامل (23 يوليو 2015)

يوجد جهاز نيكون موديل 2015 موديل nikon dtm-322 يعمل بعدد ( 4) بطاريات قلم قابله للشحن - التدريب مجانا - ضمان عامان - شراء من الوكيل مباشرة - يقيس 2300 متر - تخزين 25000 نقطه - لاتوجد مشكله فى البطاريات على المدى الطويل م : محمد كامل


----------



## ابو قمر التميمي (5 أغسطس 2015)

استاذي العزيز اذا امكن اكو شرح لجهاز الدفرينشيل جي بي اس


----------



## مساح عام (6 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
أريد كل ما يتعلق بجهاز lieca Builder 405 , 503 
من محاكاه و مانوال عربى شرح للجهاز 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مساح عام (6 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
أريد كل ما يتعلق بجهاز lieca Builder 405 , 503 
من محاكاه و مانوال عربى شرح للجهاز 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (27 أغسطس 2015)

:1:


----------



## محمدفتح محمدالنجار (9 سبتمبر 2015)

:19:السلام عليكم 
ماهى قاعدة ترقيم اوتنمير الشوارع والبيوت


----------



## MOHMED KAREEM (15 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم اخواني واصدقئي 
ان محتاج كتاب تعليم اومنيول للدفرينشل gps نوع لايكا .........مع شكري وتقديري لكم


----------



## MOHMED KAREEM (15 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم اخواني واصدقئي 
ان محتاج كتاب تعليم اومنيول للدفرينشل gps نوع لايكا .........مع شكري وتقديري لكم​
​


----------



## محمدكامل (27 سبتمبر 2015)

الرد هو فى هذا الفيديو 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TTSl4P_Qbs


----------



## محمدكامل (27 سبتمبر 2015)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/EZdaxgmtce/_____nikon_dtm-322.html
هذا هو شرح محطة الرصد نيكون موديل nikon dtm-322/332
تحياتى


----------



## saad alashmawy (11 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
ما هو الحل للمشكلة فى هذا الرد اذا وجد ان توقيع بعض النقاط بها خطأ 10 سم


----------



## hussien abdoh (12 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليك هل يوجد كتاب ارشادي لعملية الصيانة للجهاز


----------



## moatef (31 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

سوال لو سمحت بعد منزلت الاحداثيات وجيت اشيك بالمتر لقيت نقطه واحدة مرحله 5 سم من اصل 19 نقطه رجعت الاحداثيات مدخلها مظبوط ونقل الجهاز باقى النقاط سليمه ممكن اعرف منين الغلط


----------



## روني اوسو (16 ديسمبر 2015)

رجاء لمن لديه شرح توتال ستايشن ترمبلs 6 أو الاحدث s8


----------



## روني اوسو (16 ديسمبر 2015)

رجاء لمن لديه شرح توتال ستايشن ترمبلs 6 أو الاحدث s8


----------



## abu saber2 (25 ديسمبر 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t371838.html?highlight=


----------



## رنا جميل (25 ديسمبر 2015)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الله يعطيك العافية يا دكتور
ويبارك في علمك ومجهودك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shayban90 (3 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم

اخواني ارجوا المساعدة ؟

*اريد طريقة لنقل النقاط او الاحداثيات من الكمبيوتر الى التوبكون Topcon GT230 .
*
انا دخلت من التوبكون الى الحاسب لكن الان اريد اعكس العملية لاني جدا محتاجها ارجو الرد باسرع وقت .

انتظر اجابتكم .​


----------



## saymira (9 فبراير 2016)

كيفيه فرض نقطتين وبدايه شغل لمشروع وياريت لو فيه شرح علي توتالستيشن ايا كان نوعو​


----------



## Eng. Alyami (14 فبراير 2016)

د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني من لدية اي سؤال حول التوتال ستيشن
> فليسأله وان شاء الله سوف اجيب عليه انا والاخوة المحترفين
> ​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اخوي فضلا وليس امرا ابي كتيب لجهاز توتال ستيشن توبكون gpt7500 بالعربي


----------



## Khalid-Elejla (3 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال للخبراء في مجال Total station
أنا جديد في هذا المجال واعمل حاليا في احدى الموسسات الحكومية التي تتعامل بشكل مستمر مع حدود الاراضي و الملكيات و ارغب في معرفة ما هو الخطأ المسموح به في الرفع المساحي "لاكون اكثر تحديد احيانا يصل رفعين لنفس المنطقة من مكتبين مختلفين يكون بينهما ازاحة ,الرفعيين متقاربين جدا بالنسبة للابعاد و الاطوال لكن يوجد ازاحة في هذه الاحداثيات مع العلم ان الاجهزة المستخدمة دقتها 2 ثانية


----------



## حسين الصغير (15 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء د.احمد


----------



## لؤي علي ملاذ (2 مايو 2016)

الرجاء المساعدة 
كيف اكتب صيغة الاحداثيات xyz في الفلاش ميموري جهاز توتال es105 ?
او كيف انقل الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الفلاش ميموري بصيغة ال xyz في توتال es105??


----------



## لؤي علي ملاذ (2 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم
اخوان ارجو المساعدة عندي توتال توبكون es105 كيف انقل الاحداثيات بصيغة xyz من الاوتوكاد الى الفلاش ميموري ? وماهي صيغة كتابة الاحدثايات xyz التي يتقبلها الجهاز ؟


----------



## لؤي علي ملاذ (2 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الله
عندي توتوتال توبكون es105 كيف انقل الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد بصيغة xyz الى الميموري ؟الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## نضال هديب (17 مايو 2016)

نعم انا معك فيما قلت بخصوص التركيز على المشاكل الاساسية، وأن جميع الاجهزة المساحية (توتال ستيشن) تتشابه في مبدأ العمل.
لا اريد ان اكرر ما قلته، نشكرك على الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## لؤي علي ملاذ (19 مايو 2016)

لغرض نقل الأحداثيات من الأوتوكاد الى فلاش ميموري لجهاز توتال ستيشن توبكون 105 نقوم بما يلي 
باستخدام الليسب sr2 نستخرج الاحداثيات من الأوتوكاد الى الحاسبة ثم نفتح الأكسل ثم نذهب الى الdata ثم نختار from text ثم نختار الملف الذي تم نقله من الأوتوكاد الى الحاسبة ونضغط import ويظهر لنا جدول مكون من ثلاث حقول اسم النقطة والاحداثي الشمالي والأحداثي الشرقي ونضيف حقل رابع للمناسيب ونفرضها صفر ثم نذهب الى save as ونخزنها بأمتداد scv comma dilimeted ثم نفتح الملف بهيئة notepad ونذهب الى edit ونختار replace ونضع في الفراغ الأعلى الفارزة المنقوطة ونضع في الفراغ الأسفل فارزة ثم نختار replaced all ثم نغلق النافذة ونختار save ثم نفتح برنامج التوبكون لنك ونذهب الى file وثم الى open file ثم نختار الملف ونفتحه ثم نذهب الى save as ونختار الامتداد ( topcon gts-210/310-10-coordinates(xyz;pnt ثم نحفظه ونسخ ثم لصق في الفلاش 
هذه الطريقه استخدمها يوميا وايه اسئله انا جاهز للاجابة ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## لؤي علي ملاذ (20 مايو 2016)

لغرض نقل لأحداثيات من الأوتوكاد الى فلاش ميموري لجهاز توتال ستيشن توبكون 105 نقوم بما يلي 
باستخدام الليسب sr2 نستخرج الاحداثيات من الأوتوكاد الى الحاسبة ثم نفتح الأكسل ثم نذهب الى الdata ثم نختار from text ثم نختار الملف الذي تم نقله من الأوتوكاد الى الحاسبة ونضغط import ويظهر لنا جدول مكون من ثلاث حقول اسم النقطة والاحداثي الشمالي والأحداثي الشرقي ونضيف حقل رابع للمناسيب ونفرضها صفر ثم نذهب الى save as ونخزنها بأمتداد scv comma dilimeted ثم نفتح الملف بهيئة notepad ونذهب الى edit ونختار replace ونضع في الفراغ الأعلى الفارزة المنقوطة ونضع في الفراغ الأسفل فارزة ثم نختار replaced all ثم نغلق النافذة ونختار save ثم نفتح برنامج التوبكون لنك ونذهب الى file وثم الى open file ثم نختار الملف ونفتحه ثم نذهب الى save as ونختار الامتداد ( topcon gts-210/310-10-coordinates(xyz;pnt ثم نحفظه ونسخ ثم لصق في الفلاش 
هذه الطريقه استخدمها يوميا وايه اسئله انا جاهز للاجابة ونسألكم الدعاء​


----------



## محمدكامل (9 يونيو 2016)

شركة برناسوس 
28 ش شريف م :محمد كامل


----------



## Loay Soufan (5 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم .. 
واجهتني مشكلة في العمل ،، 
وهي أننا أثناء استخدام جهاز Total station Leica 1103 ،، 
اضطررنا لعمل Offset لعدد من النقاط بمقادير مختلفة وأماكن عديدة (لم نحفظ مقدار الoffset لكل نقطة) .. 

ولكن بعد انتهاء العمل اكتشفنا أن المساح كان يستخدم أمر Offset length للأمام والخلف بدل من Offset cross لليمين واليسار !! ​:8::8:

كيف يمكن حل هذه المشكلة التي قد تؤدي بنا إلى إعادة المشروع من البداية ؟؟؟ 
هل من طريقة لاستخراج مقدار الOffset المعمول لكل نقطة وتعديله ؟؟؟ 

أرجو منكم المساعد لضرورة القصوى ...​


----------



## طالب المعرفة (11 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم ..استاذما الفاضل اريد مواصفات التوتل ستيشن لايكا 1800 . ومالفرق بينه وبين لايكا 805


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (28 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولاً أقدم شكري لجميع مهندسي الملتقى وجعلهم من أنفع الناس للناس
ثانياً أحب أن أستفسر عن أمر في بالغ الأهميه وهو تقسيم المساحات بالتوتال
معظمنا يعلم طريقة التقسيم بالسيفيل أو الأتوكاد ولكن بالموقع الأمر مختلف
حيث أنه لا يوجد عادةً جهاز لاب توب مثلاً بالموقع لتقسيم الأراضي 
لذا اتمنى من الأخوه المهندسين إمدادنا بشرح وافي عن كيفية تقسيم الأراضي أو الإستملاكات 
بالتوتال


----------



## هشام احمد فليفل (6 أكتوبر 2016)

عن طريق برنامج السيفيل ثرى دى حساب الكميات بين سطحين مختلفين 
اولا يتم رقع المنطقه بجهاز التوتال استيشن احداثيات مع المناسيب ايضا يتم رفع مرتين مره قبل قبل ترحيل الاتربه والرواسب للارض السد ومره بعد ترحيلها كميه الاتربه مع مراعاه تكثيف النقاط فى المناطق مختلفه للمناسيب وعند التعرجات حتى نصل للدقه المناسبه عند حساب الكميات بين السطحين ثم نرسم الملف التوتال استيشن باستخدام السيفيل ثرى دى ويمكنا باستخادام الرنامج حساب كميه الاتربه المنقوله باستخجام ملفين النقاط المرفوعين بالتوتال استيسن ويمكن استخدام برنامج السيرفر ايضا لهذا العمل لكنه غير دقيق بالنسبه لبرنامج السيفل ثرى ويمكن رسم الخريطه الكنتوريه عن طريقه وكذلك باستخدام السيفل ثرى دى


----------



## athmane39 (8 أكتوبر 2016)

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الرابط اخي
hayeshelp.com/​*manuals/tps/GTS-220-Eng-4D.pdf

*


----------



## zmzm92 (12 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ابو جنى على (15 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من العلم النافع 

ما هو افضل وادق جهاز توتال استيشن موجود في سوق العمل يقيس المسافه بدون عدسة برزم ؟

ارجو توضيح النوع والموديل ومدى دقته وكم المسافه التي يستطيع قياسها بدون برزم 

وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sur_jeh (7 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركات
ارجو المساعده انا احتاج كيفت فحص التوتل استشين في الموقع 
اي قصد كيف فحص اليزر التسامت و الفقاعه المائيه في الموقع والمسافه والزاويه الفقيه و الراسيه ايضا


----------



## احمد سليمان شحاده (29 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت أريد كتيب طريقة العمل على توتال ستيشن 1800
وشكرا


----------



## khaledengineering (3 يناير 2017)

اشكركم على ما تقدموه ، ارجو افادتي عن كيفية نقل البينات من الحاسوب الى leicka TS02 وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## abd41 (14 يناير 2017)

د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني من لدية اي سؤال حول التوتال ستيشن
> فليسأله وان شاء الله سوف اجيب عليه انا والاخوة المحترفين
> ​



وعليكم السلام
استاذ ممكن نعرف كيف يتم عمل تصحيح للتوتل ستيشن(calibration) بخطوات او فيديو يوضح ذلك
.....وجزاك الله خيراّ.....


----------



## abd41 (14 يناير 2017)

اذا كانت النقاط موجوده في سيفل ثري دي اتبع الخطوات التاليه:
1: اضغط الزر اليمين على الامر (point).
2:اختر الامر (Export)
3: اختر مكان حفظ البيانات ثم (ok),البيانات سوف تكون بصيغة (space) 
4: بواسطة فلاش ميموري استورد البيانات الى التوتل عن طريق الامر (emport),ثم اختر الاستيراد بطريقة (space).


----------



## احمد سليمان شحاده (14 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته
أرجو التكرم بتزويدي كتيب تشغيل توتال ستيشن 1800
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (19 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم 
اريد مانيوال لجهاز south nts962r باللغة العربية


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (19 يناير 2017)

هل استطيع العمل بالتوتال ستيشن رفع وتوقيع بالاعتماد علي نقطة واحدة (نقطة أمانة )


----------



## روني اوسو (4 فبراير 2017)

هناك فيروس في موقع المهنسين العرب كيف يمكن التخلص منه يرجى الافادة ويرجى مشاهدة الصورة المرفقة


----------



## ريبوار كيفي (19 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ... هل يوجد كتيب للجهاز [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Topcon GPT-7500 Total Station باللغة العربية ؟[/FONT]​


----------



## Mohamed Fawzy0 (5 مارس 2017)

*شكرا دكتور احمد و جزاك الله خيرا*

السؤال :
هل من الممكن توقيع نقاط و رفع نقاط بالتوتال بدون تحديد نقطة Back sight بالموقع ؟؟
ان اعتقد انه نعم و اعرف طريقة و لكن اريد ان اتاكد من سيادتكم و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Mohamed Fawzy0 (5 مارس 2017)

*سؤال*

كيف يتم رفع منطقة كبيرة باستخدام التوتال ( المنطقة مساحتها 10 الاف فدان ) ..

هل يتم رفعها باكترمن جهاز و يتم الربط بينهم عن طريق الاحداثيات 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa_metwally . (6 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال من فضلكم عندي مقابله لدى مكتب استشاري ما الاسئله المتوقع في المقابله ؟؟؟ و كيفية الاجابه عليها يدويا برماجيا و جهاز ؟؟؟؟؟ برجاء الافاده بلتفاصيل شكرآآآآ


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (22 مايو 2017)

سوالي يااخي هو كيف اجد الانحراف الشاقولي الحاصل في عمود او اي مبنى بااستخدام التوتال ستيشن ؟
تحياتي


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (22 مايو 2017)

اخواني الاعزاء اذا امكن فضلا وليس امرا شرح كيف اختار النقطة المحتلة وتعيين حدود اي موقع ومتعيين الاحداثيات لتلك النقاط


----------



## استشارى المساحة (6 يونيو 2017)

*رأسية عمود او مبني*

يمكن التحقق من رأسية عمود او مبني عن طريق الشعرة الرأسية في المنظار وتطابقها مع العمود او المبنى ولكن يجب عمل ذلك في اتجاهين مختلفين من العمود على الاقل وذلك للتأكد من عدم انحراف العمود او المبنى في اي اتجاه


----------



## استشارى المساحة (6 يونيو 2017)

*تجميعة من شروحات لاجهزة توتال مختلفة*

تجميعة من شروحات اجهزة توتال وكيفية تنزيل البيانات من والى الكمبيوتر

http://www.mediafire.com/file/m6gwjoxoffx6bbc/total+station.rar
https://www.4shared.com/rar/mSJjW_r5ca/total_station.html


----------



## adnan8080 (10 أكتوبر 2017)

جهاز لايكا كيفية ربط نقطة حرة بثلاث نقاط عن طريق الزوايا لان النقاط بعيدة لايمكن رصدها بالعاكس


----------



## مهندس ابوشمس (13 أكتوبر 2017)

د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني من لدية اي سؤال حول التوتال ستيشن
> فليسأله وان شاء الله سوف اجيب عليه انا والاخوة المحترفين
> ​



أسعد الله ايامك بكل خير باشمهندس احمد.
عندي سؤال حول ضبط جهاز التوتال استيشن لرفع قطعه ارض معينه. هل اقوم بضبط الجهاز الى نقطتيين افتراضيه افرضها من عندي .وهل يحتاج الى تحديد اتجاه الشمال للبدء في عملية الرفع .ولك الشكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس الدقة (10 ديسمبر 2017)

تحياتي للدكتور أحمد بكر وابارك لك هذا النشاط المتميز. 
رجائي الحصول على كتيب دليل المستخدم (pdf باللغة العربية) لجهاز المحطة الكاملة لايكا طراز TS 06 لحاجتي الماسة لتدريس طلبة قسم المساحة، ولك مني فائق التقدير.


----------



## ahmedsalem011100 (13 ديسمبر 2017)

كيفيه معايره التوتل استيشن في الموقع بغير الطرق التقليدي ان امكن


----------



## عصااام المطري (8 يناير 2018)

عندي جهاز توتال لايكا 307 واريد نقل احداثيات النقاط من الاكسل الى الجهاز...


----------



## صلاح فايد (23 يناير 2018)

برنامج sit out lain فى لايكا بلد 405إسمه اه


----------



## محمد علقم (30 يناير 2018)

السلام عليكم اخواني و اصدقائي انا بحاجة الى شرح مفصل و بالعربي لجهاز sokkia cx55


----------



## enghassan2015 (31 يناير 2018)

السلام عليكم 
اسأل عن جهاز topcon cx 102 من حيث اهداء الجهاز وامكانياته 
اريد نصيحة بشراءه او عدم شراءه وكتيب شرح او برنامج محاكاة و جزاكم الله خيراً مقدمًا


----------



## مرزوق الريس (8 مارس 2018)

السلام عليكم الاخوه الاعزاء لديا جاهز توتال nikon tdm 530 واريد معرفه كيفيه استقبال البيانات من الكمبيوتر الي الجهاز


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (16 مارس 2018)

برنامج sokia 
لتنزيل النقاط من الجهاز الي الكمبيوتر


----------



## gamalb (7 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم بالله عليكم أريد كتيب تشغيل لجهاز توتال استيشن ماركه سوكيا dx-103 واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## محب المساحه (12 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن حد يفيدني 
انا عملت استيراد لمنطقه من جوجل ارث الي السفل ثري دي ببرنامج كاد ارث ولكن السفل لا يتاعمل مع السطح ولا المناسيب ممكن حد يفيدني كيفية تعريف السطح علي السفل ثري دي


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (26 أبريل 2018)

مالشروط والمواصفات الواجب مراعاتها عند شراء جهاز توتال ستيشن ؟


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (26 أبريل 2018)

اعمل علي جهاز توتال ستيشن ثاوث 
البطاريات الخاصة بالجهاز تستهلك بسرعة 
هل المشكلة في الجهاز ام في البطاريات وهل من حل ؟


----------



## مساح عام (13 أغسطس 2018)

السلام عليكم

عندما أنزل برنامج Lieca geo office لا يكتمل التنزيل علما أننى أعمل على ويندوز 10 64 x 


و شكرا


----------



## osama 42 (20 سبتمبر 2018)

الاخوة الأكارم كم سعر جهاز توتال ستيشن توبكون os 3


----------



## walied tawfek (29 أكتوبر 2018)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز
سعر الجهاز مستعمل حوالى 100الف جنيه


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (13 ديسمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى لا اعرف كيف يتم تتبيت leica geo office tools على الوندوز 10 نظام 64 بت لان السوت فير الى مع الجهاز leica tc 407 نظام 32 بت ولم يتم الحصول على الاصدارات الحديته من النت


----------



## omarsulyman (16 ديسمبر 2018)

[h=1].(How can I solve error 976(communication error[/h]


----------



## الامير حسن (25 ديسمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم 
اشتريت توتل سوكيا جديد اي ام 105 منذ شهرين والمشكلة انى بيعطي اخطاء في الرصد وقمت بمعايرته ولازالت نفس المشكلة وهي عندما اوقع نقطة وعند التشييك عليها من ثابتة اخري او من الباك سايت اجد فيها فرق احداثي قي الاتجاه الشرقيات اكثر من 5 مم وتصل الي 1 سم 
وكذالك عندما ارمي نقطة واقف عليها ستاشن لا تقفل وتعطي فرق في الاحداثيات 
مع اني باستحدم شيت والرفلكتور 0 
هل حدث الامر ده مع حد قبل كده وماذا افغل ؟


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك وبارك بك و بأهلك​
​


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (19 يونيو 2019)

dears
I want to learn how make survey for building face or building elevation by 
Ts06 please someone help 
me 
regard​


​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (1 نوفمبر 2020)

ممكن توضيح طريقة معايرة توتال لايكا 407


----------



## samirantre (19 أبريل 2021)

السلام وعليكم 
عندي مشكلة مع جهاز topcon IS و وجهـاز الراديو RC4 لايتم الربط بينهم مع العلم ان RC4 يظهر على الوح FC5000 وعند الاتصال به يبقى الوح يبحث ولايجده عكس TOPCON IS الذي يتصل به مباشر لاكن العمل هنا بتم بالبلتوث فقط كما ان الجهاز IS يستهلك البطارية بكثرة حتى انني اشترية بطاريتين جديدتين 
افيدونا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 يوليو 2021)

أحسنت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ghassan01 (13 مارس 2022)

السلام عليكم 
هل جهاز التوتال ستيشن مجهز بحيث يحدد اتجاه الشمال (الزاوية صفر) وبالتالي يحسب الزاوية البيرنج؟
للتوضيح: 
الغرض عمل TRAVERS ADJUSTMENT 
استيشن الجهاز على النقطة A معلومة الاحداثيات ورصدت النقطة B الغير معلومة الاحداثيات تظهر الزاوية الافقية على شاشة الجهاز الزاوية الافقية هل ذلك يعني بان الجهاز يحدد اتجاه الشمال (الزاوية صفر) مباشرة بمجرد نصب الجهاز على النقطة A؟


----------

